# The Eating, Drinking, Snacking ...



## mandymouse

... and what's for dinner thread

Eating





Drinking





Snacking





& What's for dinner



I've closed all the old threads, and now we can post all about our food and drink in one place


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken & baked potatoes


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke

Lunch.... Tuna sandwich


----------



## T16GEM

Oh good idea

Drinking - Tea

Eating for lunch - a melon salad

Dinner - Toby Carvery! Yummo!


----------



## wideeyes

I am drinking Green tea through out the day and for Dinner having Tuna and salad, Tuna and Jacket  DD.


----------



## Strommie

Drinking Diet Pepsi.

Eating a chicken sandwich.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking DC

Lunch -  chicken and salad filled pitta.

Dinner -  Lamb burgers, roasted veg, cous cous and rocket salad - I'm back!!! yum yum......


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange Juice

Dinner: Mash, quorn mince & veg


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## CustardTart

Drinking: Diet Caff-free Coke...
Lunch: Salmon fillet and salad...
Dinner: Bacon wrapped roast chicken, garlic and herb potatoes, buttery green beans and stuffing gravy...


----------



## Bolanette87

Currently Drinking- Shloer Bucks Fizz (Boozey free, obviously...)

Lunch- Went out for a lovely meal so shall post on the food pics thread later.

Dinner- Indian Takeaway.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Danauk

Dinner: Lemon chicken and rice

Drinking: Diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Verity Chambers

Drinking: Tia Maria and diet coke  
Dinner : Just sandwhiches tonight.
Snacking: May have some cheese and biscuits in a bit.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Last cuppa of the day

eating, scotch eggs and sausage rolls


----------



## PoppyAnna

eating Lindor chocs


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## PoppyAnna

A cherry beer from Belguim....like drinking cherry drops


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CustardTart

Prosecco...


----------



## Bolanette87

Non Alcoholic Pink Muscat...

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Fanta Icy Lemon


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of tea.
Dinner will be sausage,chips,fried egg,bread+butter.Dessert will be mince pies+cream.


----------



## PoppyAnna

No time for breakkie for me before the school run so I'm eating.....
..soda bread with butter and marmalade..... 
..drinking tea 

Lunch is smoked salmon bagel.

Dinner is Lemon Sole goujons, new pots and peas...


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & Pineapple squash

Lunch: Pasta

Dinner/tea: sandwich as i'm working late


----------



## jjk

drinking.. coffee

lunch...ham roll

dinner...some dodgy burger on the way to footie


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## wideeyes

Tuna sandwhich for dinner and drinking coke - not very well today so not eating much, and craving coke - I fainted last night so probably need some sugar.


----------



## natalielongstaff

wideeyes said:


> Tuna sandwhich for dinner and drinking coke - not very well today so not eating much, and craving coke - I fainted last night so probably need some sugar.



  hope you are better soon

Eating : sasuage casserole

Drinking : diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

wideeyes said:


> I fainted last night so probably need some sugar.



I hope you're OK Claire 

Drinking - a glass of Bailey's


----------



## Bolanette87

A Can of Coke....

Lunch today for me was a Duck Wrap with Salad (Went out with a friend).

Dinner was leftover Indian (I didn't want to bin it!!)

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wideeyes

mandymouse said:


> I hope you're OK Claire



yeah, I have a history of fainting, from since I was 9. I think I got DD virus that she had last week though.

Just had a cup of Tea.


----------



## tennisfan

Pepsi Raw


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking : tea  

Eating : Toast


----------



## wideeyes

orange juice.


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Eating - packet of Quavers

Drinking - Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Mulled Wine


----------



## natalielongstaff

lemonade


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Eating: Sausage roll


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating : egg mayo sandwich

Drinking : diet coke


----------



## wideeyes

drinking - orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## wideeyes

chicken and veg for dinner.

drinking green tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Spag bol for dinner.  Drinking diet coke.


----------



## tennisfan

Meat Feat pizza for dinner & am now drinking water


----------



## wideeyes

green tea...


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max - my stomach is rumbling, though, so might have to eat something soon.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking water and eating a s salmon, cream cheese and rocket bagel - I'm hungover!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Tillybud

flat diet coke ... I'm hoping it settles my tummy !


----------



## Strommie

Eating - Peach and Passion Fruit yoghurt

Drinking - Diet Pepsi


----------



## PoppyAnna

....is Mcdonalds, as I am taking the girls for their haircuts after school


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Lunch: Chicken stir fry

Dinner/tea: Sandwich


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - mince pie


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking .. Cuppa tea 

Snacking .. Chocolate Crimbo tree decoration

Dinner .. Asda Currypot meal - Chicken Tikka Masalla, plain rice, onion bahji and plain naan bread


----------



## wideeyes

dinner - chicken, cherry tomatoes, carrots and ryvita crisbread with green tea to drink.


----------



## Bolanette87

Takeaway pizza.... My Mum's off out tonight for her Christmas do!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Gisele

Drinking Ginger Ale


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## PoppyAnna

mandymouse said:


> First cuppa tea of the day



Same here, and in peace too - everybody else upstairs


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking: Tea

Eating: toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

a cheese and pickle sandwich


----------



## tennisfan

Eating: A ham sandwich

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking: diet coke

Eating: An indian for dinner later


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Mango Bacardi Breezer


----------



## kellie37

bitter lemon


----------



## tashasmum

mandymouse said:


> Mango Bacardi Breezer



Didn't know they made those. Sound nice, will have to get some from the supermarket tomorrow.


----------



## mandymouse

tashasmum said:


> Didn't know they made those. Sound nice, will have to get some from the supermarket tomorrow.



They're very nice 

infact, I'm drinking another Mango Bacardi Breezer


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, Tea

Eating, a bacon and egg sandwich


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking tea.


----------



## Lizzybear

Tea and toast, and a few sneaky celebrations!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea   ive just tackled the ironing


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## tashasmum

mandymouse said:


> Mango Bacardi Breezer



Got some from the supermarket this morning and they are chilling right now.


----------



## Bolanette87

Water....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner: Roast Lamb, roast potatoes, veggies & yorkshire pudding


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking: Leffe belgium beer 

Eating :  Take-away curry


----------



## CHEK

Eating: A round of toast with the girls


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a caramel Bailey's,eating some Thorntons chocs.
For dinner earlier we had Roast Gammon with Honey+maple syrup glaze,mash pots,asparagus+gravy.


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea 

(.. and I've just eaten a bacon batch)


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke, no time for lunch yet


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Ornage & pineapple squash

Lunch: Bacon sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

More tea (I think I'm a little dehydrated today   )


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking: Diet coke

Eating: Fish fingers and chips


----------



## Lizzybear

M&S snowy balls, best Christmas sweeties ever


----------



## kellie37

trifle


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> More tea (I think I'm a little dehydrated today   )



And me !


----------



## jjk

eating Scampi

drinking coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was homemade shepherds pie & peas


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hair of the dog

Pinot grigio


----------



## Bolanette87

Drinking cold water.

Snacking on Cashews.

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Gisele

Water


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Milky coffee


----------



## wideeyes

Drinking coke

eating mince pies & crisp.


----------



## Bolanette87

Clementine.

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## kellie37

eating - pretzels

drinking - bitter lemon


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea, im just back from asda


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Tea, im just back from asda



Was it too early for a Bailey's Nat ?   

Drinking ~ A cuppa tea (though I'm going to have a Mango Breezer soon)


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Was it too early for a Bailey's Nat ?
> 
> Drinking ~ A cuppa tea (though I'm going to have a Mango Breezer soon)



it was a bit ! ive got some Mango breezers though


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> it was a bit ! ive got some Mango breezers though



Nice one, I think you'll like them


----------



## mandymouse

Mango Bacardi Breezer


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Mango Bacardi Breezer



im going to try mine at 9pm when survivors is on


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## jjk

*Drinking*
_______________________________________________________________

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## kellie37

nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero & vodka


----------



## mandymouse

Just had a couple of large Bacardi & cokes


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tea


----------



## Gisele

_*Just polished off a Butterfinger! Yum.  *_



~~~~~~~~~~~~ Merry Christmas!~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Happy Hanukkah! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ To one and all! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Kristine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Double chocolate mocha


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking: Tea

Eating: A bacon sandwich


----------



## kellie37

eating - roses chocolates 

drinking - coke

please will someone take the chocolates away before i start to feel sick


----------



## natalielongstaff

kellie37 said:


> please will someone take the chocolates away before i start to feel sick



 

Drinking, pinot grigio


----------



## BRobson

Drinking - some wine

Eating - leftover trifle


----------



## Pinky166

Eating =  Thorntons choccies

Drinking = Cream Soda


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## Gisele

I have been chewing on my fingernail. Can that constitute snacking? I am thinking probably not. he he!    In which case, I am drinking water (To wash that finger nail down,  )


----------



## Gisele

Apologies for any ick factor.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating: toast


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## kellie37

nice ham roll  

cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just had a cup of T.
Dinner was in Frankie+Benny's.
Brekkie was cheese on crumpets with worcester sauce.


----------



## Pinky166

Drinking - Dr Pepper
Snacking - Chocolate covered Brazil nuts
Dinner - Cold meats & potato wedges


----------



## CHEK

Eating: Turkey Curry  
Drinking: Coke


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking Zinfandel Blush (not convinced by it though).
Eats - not hungry yet...


----------



## Gisele

Lunch:  Pizza Hut

drinking: sprite


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating, Roast turkey dinner  

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner: Roast Beef & trimmings


----------



## natalielongstaff

hot chocolate


----------



## BRobson

Diet coke and cahshew nuts


----------



## CHEK

BRobson said:


> Diet coke and cahshew nuts



Ohhhh I love Cashew's, but they are a NO NO in our house!!

So After 8's for me......mmmmmmmm


----------



## Gisele

Orange juice.


----------



## Danauk

a glass of chilled chardonnay


----------



## Pinky166

I have been snacking on Twiglets.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating: a turkey and stuffing sandwich

drinking: diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner: Jacket potatoes, cold meat & salad


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tashasmum

4 ryvitas with laughing cow cheese and pickles.

cup of tea


----------



## Pinky166

Dinner earlier was Spag Bol.

Now:
Drinking - Baileys
Snacking - Celebrations


----------



## The Fetherstons

glass of rose


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## The Fetherstons

Earl grey tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Caramel Baileys.
Dinner was-chinese for us,and pasta,baked beans+fish for the girls.
Snacking-Mince pies+cream+some choc's.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Orange juice.


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke

Ham and brie toastie


----------



## Lizzybear

Lunch was 2 muffins and 2 packs of Asda's own monster munch, I wanted to start eating healthily after Christmas y'see


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just having a cuppa to keep warm.
Dinner was home-made turkey+mushroom pie,chips+asparagus.Dessert was Vienetta.
Will be having nibbles later for New Year,pringles,cheese footballs,sliced maple ham,bread rolls(straight from the oven),mini home-made muffin pizza's,sticky sausages(which i do myself),pickles+chutney,cheese+biscuits and chocs  .


----------



## scottish mum

A cup of tea to warm me up and 3 strawberry creams from a tin of quality street


----------



## natalielongstaff

Just had a jacket potato for tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange juice


----------



## tashasmum

Mince pie with a cup of tea.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Lizzybear

Cinnamon grahams (they'll always be that to me ) and a glass of grapefruit juice.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Another cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Red Apple flavoured water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## kellie37

lemon cheesecake


----------



## natalielongstaff

chardonnay


----------



## Gisele

_*Sprite 

Chewing gum after drinking the Sprite.  *_


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just had some mini tobelerone chocs+a cup of T.
Dinner was pork stir fry with egg+mushroom fried rice.


----------



## kellie37

cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, Tea

Eating, A bacon sandwich


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cup of T right now-trying to warm up.
Dinner will be Turkey Breast,chive+garlic mash,asparagus,cauliflower,stuffing+gravy.
Still have some mince pies+cream left over-so this will be dessert.


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Tea

Dinner: Roast Chicken, roast potatoes, stuffing, & veggies


----------



## kellie37

another cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

kellie37 said:


> another cup of tea



And me Kellie


----------



## kellie37

a nice cup of coffee for a change


a few custard creams


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Just had a roast chicken dinner


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## kellie37

fish and chips 


lager and lime


----------



## jjk

toad in the hole

drinkingiet coke


----------



## BRobson

Chocolate cake and Tea - diet starts tomorrow


----------



## astrodrummergirl

Had some leftover Spag Bol for dinner which unpacking my stuff. Got some Toffee cake which has lots of cream, found the most awesome cake shop in Portsmouth.


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

*Drinking*
________________________________________________________________

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## astrodrummergirl

Eating: Early Lunch. Sausage and Chips (You can tell I'm a student)
Drinking: Some awesome tasting but wierd juice
For Dinner: Chicken, Rice and Gravy


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Coca Cola Zero

Snacking - Tangerine


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee, no sugar (im cutting down on tea, as i have 2 sugars in that)


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dinner was pork in a white wine+mustard sauce,garlic+parsley new pots+honey roasted carrots.Girls had same pots+carrots but with battered cod.
Dessert was a home-made strawberry trifle.x.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Decaff green tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tea+mice pie.


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was Jacket potatoes, left over chicken & sweetcorn


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Tizer

Snacking - Banana


----------



## jjk

Drinking Tea

Eating: vanilla muller light yogurt


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Tea

Lunch: Pasta bolognaise

Tea: Sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke

chicken sandwich


----------



## jjk

diet lemonade

lunch prawn salad


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - Sandwich with sandwich spread


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking - Water

Eating - Lobster Salad

Snacking - Carrots Sticks


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking - Water.

Lunch - Chicken salad wrap.


----------



## natalielongstaff

WW chicken hotpot


----------



## BRobson

Bowl of Special K


----------



## natalielongstaff

BRobson said:


> Bowl of Special K


----------



## wideeyes

I had Jacket potato with low fat Creme cheese for filling and a slice of roast chicken. For drink Green tea.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## wideeyes

I just had some toast and yoghurt, going to have coffee in a bit.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Special K red berries.
Green Tea with lemon.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Having a cup of T.
Dinner will be home-made steak,mushroom+onion pudding,roast pots,cabbage+sweetcorn+gravy.
Dessert will be lemon roulade.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke

Chicken sandwich


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch: Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - Bag of Quavers


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## natalielongstaff

jacket potato and cheese


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Bolanette87

Grilled Halloumi, cous cous salad and noodle Salad for tea tonight!

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just having a cuppa+some choc malted biscuits.


----------



## Gisele

Just drinking Sprite. 

Those chocolate malted biscuits sound delicious! And addicting.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Gisele said:


> Just drinking Sprite.
> 
> Those chocolate malted biscuits sound delicious! And addicting.



They are VERY addictive,i eat one pack a week+no-one is allowed to touch them-only me  .x.
------------------------------------------------------------------

Hubby just poured me a caramel Baileys.x.


----------



## Gisele

*That is funny! I am like that too, regarding certain foodie items. It is like touch it and die!   (Not really of course, but pretty darn close!) he he!
I don't believe that I have seen those here (In US) what brand are they? TIA
I will keep an eye out for them.*


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and Toast


----------



## jjk

coffee and weetabix


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Lucozade

Eating - Apple


----------



## Pinky166

Tea.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## wideeyes

I had yoghurt and toast for breakfast and I am drinking green tea with lemon.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cuppa T.
Dinner will be-lemon chicken,egg+mushroom fried rice,sesame seed oil egg noodles.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## wideeyes

green tea

For dinner having grilled quorn sausages and veg.


----------



## Pinky166

Still trying to eat the christmas food....so I have snacked on a few Prawn Cocktail pringles & the last two thorntons choccies! 

Dinner is steak, peas & oven chips.


----------



## jjk

Dinner: beef and ale casserole and veggies

Drinking orange squash


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was homemade steak & mushroom pie with boiled potatoes, peas, carrots & sweetcorn.


----------



## wideeyes

I am drinking green tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dr Pepper+a mince pie-were also trying to eat our way thru the Christmas food  .


----------



## natalielongstaff

2 pink n whites


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and Toast


----------



## wideeyes

I am drinking green tea, breakfast was yoghurt and fruit.


----------



## tennisfan

Breakfast: Banana

Drinking: Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

No point soup and a packet of crisps


----------



## wideeyes

soup and pitta bread. 
I must do some 0 point soup, though my soup is only 1 point.


----------



## Strommie

Eating - chicken sandwich

Drinking - Diet Pepsi


----------



## wideeyes

Dinner was WW sausages and Mash.


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## jjk

dinner eat smart chicken and blackbean

drinking diet coke


----------



## Pinky166

Dinner earlier was Roast Chicken, Roast pots, sage+onion stuffing, carrots, brocolli & yorkie pud.

Drinking - Dr Pepper


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad and an apple

Diet coke


----------



## Pinky166

Chicken sarnie & cuppa T.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

Dinner homemade chicken curry

drinking diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner: KFC


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Tea

Lunch: Roast pork, roast potatoes, stuffing & veggies


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cuppa T.
Brekkie was bacon+fried egg sandwich.
Dinner will be--garlic roast pots,yorkshire pud,cabbage,cauliflower,rosemary+herb crusted roast lamb+gravy.


----------



## Pinky166

Drinking Tea.
Lunch was beans on toast.
Dinner tonight will be Cottage pie+veg.


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Glass of Champagne


----------



## natalielongstaff

Minniespal said:


> Glass of Champagne



ooh get you !!  

Tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking water.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and Toast


----------



## jjk

coffee and bran flakes


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## wideeyes

green tea,

for breakfast had fruit salad and yoghurt


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Lunch will be tuna+mayo+sweetcorn sandwich,beef monster munch+banana.
Dinner will be egg+mushroom fried rice,asparagus+chicken breasts stuffed with my home-made cheese+mushroom filling.


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch ~ WW toast and WW cake
Drinking ~ Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

ww soup, apple and crisps


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch: Chicken noodle soup


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## wideeyes

green tea. Just has 2 slices toast(WW bread)

For Dinner Chicken and Veg - cauliflower, broccoli, and carrots.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Lightning McQueen birthday cake (just a small bit Nat  )


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## BRobson

Nothing


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and Toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

More tea, and a couple of paracetamols as I think I'm getting a cold and sore throat


----------



## darthtatty

aww poor you mandy, hope you feel better soon.

im having shandy.xx


----------



## wideeyes

soup and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange Juice

Dinner: Pasta Bolognaise

Tea: Sandwich as i'm working till late


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> More tea, and a couple of paracetamols as I think I'm getting a cold and sore throat



 

Diet lemonade


----------



## Snowy-girls

Glass of Amarula,with some apple crumble+custard.
Dinner was fresh tuna steaks with my own homemade bbq glaze,garlic new pots+corn on the cobb.


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## wideeyes

I had chicken stirfry for dinner


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Last cuppa tea of the day



and me


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Eating - WW Toast

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Breakfast was a banana

Drinking: Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## PoppyAnna

Lunch - Wrap with salad and a WW tuna/mayo/sweetcorn filling.

Drink - Diet Cherry Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch: Pasta


----------



## jjk

lunch tuna and salad wrap

drinking water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, ww no point soup and low fat crisps


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking cherry coke.
Dinner was homemade lasagne,potato wedges+salad.
Lunch was cheese on toast,spicy nik naks+apple.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Off out tonight so my dinner was a Waitrose low fat prawn linguine meal.


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had a cheese sandwich   and a muffin !!


----------



## wideeyes

green tea and eating fruit salad. Had jacket potato and chili for dinner.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea 

Lunch - WW brown bread sandwich with Dairylea Light cheese and onion


----------



## wideeyes

eating chicken and wholemeal pitta bread and soup for lunch.


----------



## tennisfan

Eating: Sausage roll

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Strommie

Eating - tuna sandwich

Drinking - Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating tuna salad

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

More tea (to take my mind off food)


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

lunch wholemeal roll and soup

drinking orange squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had this for tea

Bacon Wrapped Pork with Barbecued Onions (5 points)


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Lilt Zero

Snacking ~ grapes


----------



## jjk

coffee

eating Bran flakes


----------



## wideeyes

eating yoghurt , drinking green tea.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking water


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking Diet Coke.

Lunch was sardines on brown toast and salad.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Florida's natural orange.
Dinner wil be sweet+sour pork with sesame egg noodles+prawn crackers.


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple juice

Lunch: Chicken breast baked in BBQ sauce, boiled potatoes & veggies

Tea: Soup


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Drinking - Ribena.
Snacking on - Choccie biccies.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Beth__WDW23/6/02 said:


> Snacking on - Choccie biccies.



  oh i wish !

Drinking tea


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## hannah_montana

Tea - salmon, jacket potato and veggies....maybe some nice dessert after


----------



## mandymouse

Last cup of tea of the day


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a glass of Amarula+snacking on some onion rings.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-cherry coke
Dinner was sausage,chips,mushrooms,fried bread,fried egg,bread+butter.
Dessert will be toffee gateaux.


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - was KFC
Drinking - Tea
Snacking - Maltesers


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have had fish and chips for dinner


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was homemade steak casserole, boiled potatoes, carrots, peas & dumplings


----------



## Gisele

Snacking: Pretzels.

Drinking: water


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

prawn salad and diet coke


----------



## eyoreaud

Beef olives with carrot onion swede and mashed potatoes 

Diet pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Dinner - currently making a full turkey Christmas dinner, as hubby was poorly on Crimbo Day


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Drinking - cuppa tea
> 
> Dinner - currently making a full turkey Christmas dinner, as hubby was poorly on Crimbo Day



ooh i could eat that right now !

ive just had ww pasta


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was Roast beef & lamb, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding & veggies


----------



## Pinky166

Drinking now - cuppa tea

Snack earlier - a slice of my dads birthday cake

Dinner - don't know? May have beans on toast or something quick in a while.


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and Toast


----------



## wideeyes

drinking green tea. eating yoghurt and fruit.


----------



## jjk

coffee and bran flakes


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Breakfast was a banana

Drinking: Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Lunch - WW toast, pineapple and a 50 cal treat Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad with tuna and mayo

Diet coke


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking : Water

Lunch : Small jacket potato with tuna mayo.


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch was a chicken salad wrap


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - WW mushroom soup, WW bread and a WW dessert

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

ww lasagne


----------



## jjk

dinner ocean pie and veggies

drinking diet coke


----------



## Bolanette87

Lunch was ham and cheese pasta and a glass of Shloer....

....Dinner is going to be Curry.... Korma and Tikka Masala....

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## wideeyes

drinking green tea 

dinner was chicken and mushroom stir fry.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dinner was Roast chicken etc


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and a muffin


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Milk

Dinner was left over casserole, boiled potatoes & veggies


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> Cuppa tea



Same here


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Lunch was pasta


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Diet coke

Dinner - WW soup, WW bread and a WW dessert


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, ww ocean pie


----------



## mandymouse

yet more tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had a glass of wine at my mums


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking Lemsip.
Dinner will be sausage,mushroom+onion casserole,home-made dumplings,cheese+chive mash+carrots.
Dessert will be a trifle i have just made.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## wideeyes

green tea and for dinner, Mushrooms, scrambled eggs, and WW toast.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Home-made strawberry trifle.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Dinner - WW soup, WW bread & WW dessert


----------



## natalielongstaff

Just had a cheese sandwich and a muffin


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Last cuppa tea of the day



and me


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: water


Dinner was pasta


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Caffeine Free Diet Coke

Snacking ~ Banana


----------



## jjk

coffee and a muller light yogurt


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Coffee

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## wideeyes

I am trying to decide between a cereal bar or a yogurt, both are the same WW points.


----------



## wideeyes

green tea - and went with yogurt as it lasts longer.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Brunch - 2 slices of WW Brown Danish bread, 2 Dairylea Light triangles, a pot of mango and pineapple, and my treat - a Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, tuna sandwich, apple and crisps

Drink, diet coke


----------



## jjk

lunch ham sandwich and  tomato slim a soup


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineaple squash

Lunch was 2 slices of wholemeal toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## wideeyes

I am having some 1 point soup to fill me up till dinner time. Having stuffed peppers for dinner, a WW recipe so hope it turns out well as I am not much of a cook.


----------



## tennisfan

wideeyes said:


> I am having some 1 point soup to fill me up till dinner time. Having stuffed peppers for dinner, a WW recipe so hope it turns out well as I am not much of a cook.



Sounds lovely 

Drinking: Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Snacking - Large piece of Black Forest Gateaux - oops, just dreaming, WW soup


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Snacking - Large piece of Black Forest Gateaux - oops, just dreaming, WW soup



  now thats my kind of dream !

Dinner, Steak dianne (6pts) with veggies

Drink, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was Steak, potatoes & veggies


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking fanta fruit twist.
Eating -summer fruit roulade.
Dinner was home-made shepherds pie with a tomato+cheesy mash topping,corn on the cobb+stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Snowy-girls said:


> Drinking fanta fruit twist.
> Eating -summer fruit roulade.
> Dinner was home-made shepherds pie with a tomato+cheesy mash topping,corn on the cobb+stuffed mushrooms.



Mmmmmm your dinners always sound yummy Michelle 

Glass of Pinot Grigiot


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Coke Zero

Eating ~ Banana


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Mocha

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of Lemsip.
Dinner will be homemade Lasagne,potato wedges+cheese garlic bread.
Rice pudding for dessert.x.





The Fetherstons said:


> Mmmmmm your dinners always sound yummy Michelle


Thanks Kerry  .x.


----------



## mandymouse

Snack with Nat this morning - two cups of tea and a WW mousse 

Drinking now - Cuppa tea

Lunch - 2 slices of WW toast with 2 Dairlylea Light triangles & a pineapple/mango fruit pot

Dinner - Asda currypot Chicken Tikka Masalla, rice, naan bread & onion bahji

Tonight - 2 large glasses of White Zinfandel at Frankie & Bennys


----------



## Jets fan

Yesterday I was shopping in Windsor and popped into Waitrose, they now do the dinner for £10 like M&S. I got the lasagne, potato rostis, bottle of Pinot Grigio and a dessert and they were all fab. You had a choice of chocolates by Gordon Ramsey or a bottle of wine, the chocs looked good but I resisted. 

Would defo get their £10 meal again as the lasagne was really tasty 

Tina


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Eating ~ WW Forest Fruits yoghurt


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, Diet coke

Eating, A packet of crisps


----------



## wilma-bride

Drinking - Pepsi Max

Eating - Nothing but just had some cream crackers

Dinner tonight - Sausages, bacon, scrambled egg, toast and beans


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Dinner: Homemade Chicken & veg stir fry with noodles

Tea: Toast


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

In about 1/2 an hour I'm hoping to be drinking a couple of large glasses of White Zinfandel at F&B


----------



## mandymouse

mandymouse said:


> In about 1/2 an hour I'm hoping to be drinking a couple of large glasses of White Zinfandel at F&B



Just reporting that the White Zinfandel was v-e-r-y nice


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## PoppyAnna

Coffee and a toasted hot cross bun for breakkie


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had salad and an apple


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Perfectly Clear Red apple still water

4 Dutch Crsipbakes and 2 Light cheese triangles =)


----------



## natalielongstaff

Walkers baked cheese and onion crisps


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner is homemade steak pie, potatoes & peas


----------



## mandymouse

Another lovely cup of tea  (wish it was a Lapu Lapu though  )


----------



## BRobson

mandymouse said:


> Another lovely cup of tea  (wish it was a Lapu Lapu though  )



That would be very nice

A cup of tea for me too - trying to heat myself up


----------



## natalielongstaff

White wine spritzer.....less calories


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast


----------



## BRobson

Cup of Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating, gammon steak and chips


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Lunch was Roast chicken, roast potatoes, brussels, carrots, peas, cauliflower & stuffing


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking: water.

Eating: Ryvita and philly light.


----------



## Pinky166

Drinking a glass of water but wishing it was a Pinot Grigio! 

Dinner - Toad in the hole, mash, carrots, brocolli & gravy.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cup of T with some choc malted biscuits.

Dinner was roast beef with a mustard+herb crust,garlic roast pots,cabbage,carrots+york pud.Dessert was vienetta.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Weight Watchers Toffee & Honeycombe sundae <3


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Hot Chocolate (Highlights)


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking Ribena, Eating Frazzles


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee and a crumpet


----------



## natalielongstaff

Another coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Brunch - 2 slices of WW toast, 2 dairylea light triangles, mango/pineapple fruit pot and a Flump  

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad, apple and crisps


----------



## jjk

soup and a bread roll

drinking water


----------



## disneyhockeymad

drinking water and eating apple slices with a bit of melted chocolate


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## eyoreaud

Cup of tea and eating a choccy biccy


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## BRobson

Cup of Tea


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chewing gum


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lime chicken stir fry


----------



## mandymouse

WW Mushroom soup, 2 slice WW bread and a WW dessert


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking Cherry Coke.
Dinner was home-made meatballs,spaghetti+cheese garlic bread.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was leftover homemade steak pie, mash potato & veggies


----------



## natalielongstaff

lovely cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> Lime chicken stir fry



Sounds nice, was it?

Eating: an orange.

Drinking: Water.


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Sounds nice, was it?



it was lovely, i thought you would like it  

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/family/...ver/switch_to_basics/lime_chicken_stirfry.htm


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> it was lovely, i thought you would like it
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/family/...ver/switch_to_basics/lime_chicken_stirfry.htm



Thanks Natalie, looks nice, think I'll give it a go this week.  Did Matthew and Ellie eat it?  Did you point it?


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Thanks Natalie, looks nice, think I'll give it a go this week.  Did Matthew and Ellie eat it?  Did you point it?



the kids loved it !! i think it was about 4pts


----------



## BRobson

natalielongstaff said:


> it was lovely, i thought you would like it
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/family/...ver/switch_to_basics/lime_chicken_stirfry.htm



Sounds lovely Nat


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee

Breakfast: Banana


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange Juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch: Pasta bolognaise with quorn mince


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking vimto, Eating Chicken supreme with basmati rice


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Eating ~ Bag of Wotsits


----------



## jjk

*lunch *ham sandwich

*drinking*coffee


----------



## kellie37

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## PoppyAnna

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cup of T,
Dinner was fish+chips+bread+butter.
Dessert will be tiramisu.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and a ww chocolate cake


----------



## Pinky166

Dinner today was Roast Chicken, Roast potatoes, Sage & Onion Stuffing, Carrots, Brussels, Yorkie Puds + Gravy.

Snack - a Flake

Drinking - Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Pinky166

Does anyone have a good risotto recipe?  

I have made a chicken risotto from a cook book in the past and it was dreadful so I thought I'd ask for a tried & tested one.


----------



## natalielongstaff

hot chocolate


----------



## tennisfan

Pinky166 said:


> Does anyone have a good risotto recipe?
> 
> I have made a chicken risotto from a cook book in the past and it was dreadful so I thought I'd ask for a tried & tested one.



Try this one: http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/family/feed_your_family_for_a_fiver/meal_ideas/meals_with_fish_veg.htm I know its for salmon but I reckon you could change it for chicken.  I know a few people who have followed this one & liked it 

Drinking: Water
Tea was a roast chicken sandwich


----------



## Pinky166

tennisfan said:


> Try this one: http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/family/feed_your_family_for_a_fiver/meal_ideas/meals_with_fish_veg.htm I know its for salmon but I reckon you could change it for chicken.  I know a few people who have followed this one & liked it
> 
> Drinking: Water
> Tea was a roast chicken sandwich



Thanks Nikki. I will have a look.


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Diet Irn Bru =)


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Fanta Zero Icy Lemon

Eating ~ Banana


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking - Pepsi Max

Eating - Sultana Bran and skimmed milk.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Bottle of water
2 Weetabix


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Tea

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Florida Natural Orange
Dinner will be sausage toad,chive mash,carrots,cabbage+fried onion gravy.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Pinky166

Drinking Tea

Breakfast was toast

Dinner will be pork belly, roast pots, veg + gravy


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch: Pasta


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking: water:

lunch:  ham salad wrap

Dinner BBQ baked chicken, sweet potatoes and veg.....


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating a packet of crisps


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

slim a soup


----------



## wideeyes

coffee


----------



## Pinky166

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea 

Dinner was WW soup, WW bread and a WW dessert


----------



## disneyhockeymad

chicken stirfry and orange juice


----------



## jjk

chicken hotpot
 drinking orange squash


----------



## mandymouse

More tea (wish it was a Bahama Mama though  )


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive just had some chocolate cake


----------



## BRobson

natalielongstaff said:


> ive just had some chocolate cake


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was a cheese sandwich


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee and crumpets


----------



## Strommie

Sprite Zero


----------



## Minniespal

Pepsi Max.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Tea

Breakfast was Frosties


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just had a toasted hot cross bun+a cup of t.

Dinner will be egg+mushroom fried rice,asparagus+chicken stuffed with my own home-made cheese+mushroom sauce.


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## higgy66

hot water

Apple and banana


----------



## jjpenguin

Just had lunch, treated myself to a smoked salmon ciabatta and Straciatella yoghurt to follow.
Off the the coffee machine for a so called capuccino now.

And as for dinner? No idea as I forgot to take something out of the freezer


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Lunch - Ham sandwich, fruit & WW dessert


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking, tea

Munching on, toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Brown bread chicken tikka salad sarnie

Smoked Ham Sanck a Jacks


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tuna salad, apple ,crisps


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Water

Snacking~Cashewnuts


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Pinky166

I met up for lunch with my sister today. I had a hawaiian pizza, salad bowl & some garlic bread at Pizza Hut.

Now drinking cuppa tea.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pinky166 said:


> I met up for lunch with my sister today. I had a hawaiian pizza, salad bowl & some garlic bread at Pizza Hut.
> 
> Now drinking cuppa tea.



oh that sounds so nice


----------



## Pinky166

natalielongstaff said:


> oh that sounds so nice



It was yummy Nat - can you tell I still haven't started my diet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pinky166 said:


> It was yummy Nat - can you tell I still haven't started my diet?



  im craving Naughties at the moment !


----------



## eyoreaud

Have just eaten~Chicken breast in onion and mushroom sauce with mash.

Drinking~ Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

eyoreaud said:


> Have just eaten~Chicken breast in onion and mushroom sauce with mash.
> 
> Drinking~ Nice cup of tea



ooh that sounds healthy ! have you got a recipe ?


----------



## tennisfan

Dinner was chicken & bacon pizza & wedges

Drinking: Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and a ww cake


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dinner was Sausages and mash (minus the butter, milk and cheese  )

Drinking: water.


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Fanta Zero Icy Lemon

Eating ~ sliced apple


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Another coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## eyoreaud

natalielongstaff said:


> ooh that sounds healthy ! have you got a recipe ?



Yes i have Nat, i'll PM you with the recipy  

Drinking~diet Pepsi

Eating~Wispa (i'm being naughty)


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just has a cheese spread+turkey sandwich+roast beef monster munch.
Now drinking-orange+pineapple squash.

Dinner will be stuffed mushrooms,asparagus,garlic new pots+salmon steaks with lemon+soy sauce dressing(fish fingers for the girls).


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

eyoreaud said:


> Yes i have Nat, i'll PM you with the recipy



  thank you x x


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch was stirfry with turkey, veg & noodles


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Asda Chicken Tikka Masalla, rice, naan bread and a sheek kebab

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Tea was a cheese sandwich


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tea and two neurofen (party last night )


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Tea and two neurofen (party last night )



that explains why you're not bright eyed


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Coke Zero

Snacking on some Prawn Cocktail Pringles


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch : WW toast, crisps and an apple


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~coffee

Eating~Slice of coconut sponge


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## mark&sue

drinking vodka and diet coke.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Big red Chewing gum


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking(Back on the) Lemsip.

Dinner was Roast beef,roast pots,yorkshire pud,broccoli,honey roasted carrots+gravy.
Dessert was strawberry gateau+ice-cream.


----------



## wickesy

Dinner for us was Creole Chicken with kidney beans and Mexican rice.  Another first for us and another to go on the 'Will have again' list.


----------



## Minniespal

wickesy said:


> Dinner for us was Creole Chicken with kidney beans and Mexican rice.  Another first for us and another to go on the 'Will have again' list.



Sounds yummy David


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chardonnay


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Weight Watchers Cookie & Cream Sundae


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dinner was Nandos (a first for us) chicken and salad pitta, rice and corn on the cob.  It was okay, but I don't think we'll be rushing back.

Diet coke.


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not a fan of Nandos either


----------



## PoppyAnna

The food was okay, healthy choices and very tasty.  We just really didn't like the atmosphere and the feeling of being rushed out of our seats.  As for the ordering system, is it a fast food restaurant? Or a table service restaurant?  Make your mind up Nandos!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## Pinky166

Spag bol for dinner

Drinking tea


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water & an Orange


----------



## tennisfan

I went out for dinner & had a kicking chicken burger, which was chicken, bacon, mushrooms, onion rings & cheese.

Drinking: Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Cheerios, Apple and water


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Just had a lovely Salmon brown bread sarnie with a cheese triangle and some cheese puffs ww crisps *4* points bargain!


----------



## Pinky166

I am just about to start cooking the Sunday roast....

Roast Beef, Roast Potatoes, Carrots, Brocolli, Cauliflower, Brussels, Yorkie puds & gravy.


----------



## jjk

brocoli soup and a cappacino


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - We've just got back from Taybarns, where I had a lovely roast turkey dinner followed by apple & rhubarb crumble and custard - it was delish


----------



## wickesy

Pinky166 said:


> I am just about to start cooking the Sunday roast....
> 
> Roast Beef, Roast Potatoes, Carrots, Brocolli, Cauliflower, Brussels, Yorkie puds & gravy.



We've got roast beef tonight as well, we're having roast potatoes, green beans and asparagus tips with ours.


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive just had roast Lamb


----------



## tennisfan

Pinky166 said:


> I am just about to start cooking the Sunday roast....
> 
> Roast Beef, Roast Potatoes, Carrots, Brocolli, Cauliflower, Brussels, Yorkie puds & gravy.



Had exactly the same except we had swede instead of brussels


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Had a fish finger sandwich for a snack


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## jjk

gammon steak and veggies


----------



## PoppyAnna

We swapped our sunday roast for a dinner that the girls can help cook - chicken and veg kebabs, roasted veg cous cous and pitta bread.

We just had a salad tonight.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cuppa tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and coke


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Hot chocolate

Tea was crumpets with cheese


----------



## Pinky166

A nice big Minnie Mouse mug of Hot Chocolate.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> A nice big Minnie Mouse mug of Hot Chocolate.



I got a nice big Minnie mouse mug of tea hehe


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Hot chocolate


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Summer Fruits water

Eating ~ Banana


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa tea.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee, need to keep warm !


----------



## tennisfan

Mocha

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## Pinky166

Just about to have brunch....Beans on toast to warm me up.


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Minniespal

Hot chocolate (I'm still freezing)


----------



## natalielongstaff

WW no point soup


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet pepsi

Eating ~ Sushi


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - packet of salt and vinegar Ryvita Limbos


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Diet Pepsi

Eating~Salt n shake crisps (and undoing the DIET Pepsi)


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch was a toasted ham sandwich


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just having a cup of T.
Lunch was an egg mayo sandwich,pringles+banana.
Dinner will be beef stew with herby dumplings,its cooking in the slow pot right now+smells delicious,will have it with cheesy mash.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Options hot chocolate


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking .. Cuppa tea

Snacking .. Piece of birthday cake


----------



## Goofysmate

Hot cuppa & Biscuits


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Snacking .. Piece of birthday cake



  nice !

Drinking, tea


----------



## Pinky166

Drinking a huge mug of Mickeys Cocoa from WDW!  

Dinner will be shepherds pie with cheesy mash!


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Coke zero

Dinner is homemade cottage pie with peas


----------



## natalielongstaff

crusted honey mustard chicken, veg and mashed potato ( no potato for me though so only 4pts ! )


----------



## eyoreaud

Eating~Lemon chicken and green salad with onion, pineapple with grated parmesan and lemon juice dressing.

Drinking~Water


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chewing gum


----------



## jjk

orange squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

last cuppa of the day


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T,and eating some chocolate profiteroles.


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## The Fetherstons

Nice cuppa earl grey while watching the snow falling outside


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chewing gum x


----------



## mandymouse

.. First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## kellie37

a nice big mug of tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Caffeine Free Diet Coke

Eating ~ Banana


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Bolanette87

Drinking a nice Cappucino.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## tennisfan

Mocha

Breakfast: Banana


----------



## kellie37

water


----------



## PoppyAnna

kellie37 said:


> water



Me too


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea (I need to defrost after popping into town, it was blooming freezing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## natalielongstaff

Another coffee


----------



## Pinky166

Breakfast was Rice Krispies, now having a cuppa Tea.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea, it helps ease my sore throat


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## PoppyAnna

Early lunch for us.  I had WW tin of tuna/sweetcorn on 1 slice of brown toast and salad.

Drinking water.


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Early lunch for us.  I had WW tin of tuna/sweetcorn on 1 slice of brown toast and salad.
> 
> Drinking water.



  well done !

im having, no point soup, apple and crisps


----------



## The Fetherstons

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: orange & pineaple squash

Lunch was pasta bolognaise


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - Tangerine


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hot chocolate


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> Hot chocolate



Yummy.

Half a banana for me


----------



## jjk

dinner Jacket potato with tuna

drinking water


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner:

ww macaroni cheese


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking Sprite+nibbling on some of Emily's birthday cake.
Dinner was homemade lasagne,wedges+cheesy/garlic dough balls.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking .. Cuppa tea

Dinner .. Chicken leg and baked potatoes


----------



## kellie37

water


----------



## pixiepower04

Drinking - Cup of Tea.

Dinner - Smoked Haddock and Ceasar Salad.


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke

Dinner was home made shepherds pie.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Dinner  Pasta Bolognese, cuppa coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa Tea & Cinnamon Danish Swirl


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea & a pear


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## kellie37

nice cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast: Banana


----------



## Goofysmate

and Apple


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of t.
Dinner will be chive+garlic mash,asparagus,carrots+chicken chausseur with mushrooms+onions.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking .. Cuppa tea 

Lunch .. thinking about it now


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## jjk

water


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Dutch crispbakes with cheese triangle


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Ribena

Eating~Ham sandwich


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Drinking- Water
Eating- a chicken mayo sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, Salad crisps and apple


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch was pasta


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Beans on toast


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Hubby has just made me a hot chocolate with squirty cream on top+we are sharing some ferero rocher(chocs still being eaten from Christmas).


----------



## wickesy

Snowy-girls said:


> Hubby has just made me a hot chocolate with squirty cream on top+we are sharing some ferero rocher(chocs still being eaten from Christmas).



Remind me to get your address when we meet for lunch.


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Tea was a ham sandwich


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Toast


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast and another coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast - 2 slices of WW bread toasted

Drinking - another cuppa tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - water

Eating - sliced apple


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive just made hot chocolate


----------



## tennisfan

Milk

Breakfast: Banana


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cup of T.
Lunch will be 2 slices of warburtons hot cross bun loaf,pringles+an apple.
Dinner will be Asda Curry Counter meal tonight-beef madras for me+chicken vindaloo for hubby.
Girls will have pasta,fishfingers+baked beans.


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive just made beef casserole for later


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Coke Zero

Lunch: Toast

Dinner: we're going out so hopefully Chinese


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Just eating Jammy dodgers.. 
Had dinner which was ham salad sandwichs with crisps.
Drinking - Orange cordial.


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner .. Fish & Chips from the chippy

Drinking .. Cuppa tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Cranberry Juice

Eating - Cheese Tasters crisps from M&S


----------



## Pinky166

Just having a Hot Chocolate & some Maltesers.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Toast


----------



## The Fetherstons

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Hot chocolate


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast: Banana


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Lunch will be sausage roll,mini pack of jaffa cakes+beef monster munch.
Dinner will be scampi,chips,peas,bread+butter.
Dessert will be apple pie,ice-cream+toffee sauce.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Lunch:homemade Chicken & veg stir fry with rice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Bolanette87

Drinking Hot Chocolate, snacking on a bar of choccy!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, diet coke

Snacking, packet of low fat crisps


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Asda chicken tikka masalla, boiled rice, plain naan and an onion bahji


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Diet Pepsi

Snacking~Cashewnuts


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

.. a nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash

Dinner is homemade beef casserole


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Toast and marmalade


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## PoppyAnna

oooozy poached egg on toast and coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## kellie37

cup of tea and a slice of toast


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast was a full english at the Crowne Plaza in Brum with tea and orange juice

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Tea

Dinner is Roast lamb, roast potatoes, cabbage, carrots, swede & yorkie puds


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, diet coke

Eating, roast chicken and salad


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea and a couple of Mini Eggs


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Dutch crispbakes with extra light triangle cheese


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Coffee

Eating~Digestive Biscuit


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Lilt Zero

Eating homemade chocolate cake


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and coke.


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and coke.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, coffee


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa Tea & a few Giant Choccie Buttons.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chewing gum x


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Tea was a ham sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, my 1 and only cup of tea today


----------



## pixiepower04

Dinner:  Caesar Salad.

Drink: Cup of Tea.


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

iea & jam filled muffin


----------



## wideeyes

cereal and tea


----------



## jjk

coffee and bran flakes


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - Banana


----------



## tennisfan

Mocha

Breakfast: Banana


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and a WW brownie bite


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## Goofysmate

cuppa & toast


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea 

Lunch - ww toast, 2 dairylea light triangles, pineapple fruit pot and a ww caramel rice (very nice, it's the first time I've tried one)


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking Tropicana Orange.
Lunch was smoked salmon+cream cheese bagel,beef roysters crisps+a banana.
Dinner will be,apple+caramelised onion sausages,chive+garlic mash,asparagus,sweetcorn+gravy.x.


----------



## natalielongstaff

No point soup. apple and crisps


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## poppie123

Diet coke


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Rice Krispie Square


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - ww beans on 2 slices of ww toast followed by a ww dessert

Drinking - cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner, WW shepherds pie and veg


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was chinese from Sainsburys


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## jjk

Dinner jacket potato with tuna

drinking water


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## Pinky166

Dinner was Spag Bol

Drinking Coke Cola.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Sparkling water


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## wideeyes

cereal and tea


----------



## kellie37

cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Still Lemonade


----------



## tennisfan

Mocha


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Lunch will be cheese+onion slice,some jaffa cakes+beef discos crisps.
Dinner will be home-made lasagne,cheesy garlic bread,garlic new potatoes+salad.
Dessert is apple+sultana strudel with ice-cream.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch was pasta


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## kellie37

ham salad and ryvitas


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Pizza bread, carrot sticks and an orange


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and a brownie bite

Matthew is eating a Tuna bagel he made at beavers, it smells delicious


----------



## jjk

Dinner Chicken breast and mushroom stroganoff, sugar free jelly

drinking water


----------



## Natasha&Matt

chewing gum


----------



## kellie37

yogurt


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chewing gum


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee

Breakfast: Banana


----------



## PoppyAnna

Breakfast was poached egg on toast.  Tea.

I am going to DD's school for school dinner today and it's roast day 
Roast Turkey dinner, followed by Strawberry Shortcake and vanilla sauce


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Lunch will be tuna,sweetcorn+mayo baguette,pickled onion monster munch+a penguin bar.
Chip shop tonight for quickness as it's Dd7 open evening.


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast - cornflakes

Drinking - cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Natasha&Matt

An Apple


----------



## natalielongstaff

Apple, crisps, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch was pasta bolognaise


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Snacking - Activia Strawberry yoghurt


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of coffee


----------



## jjk

coffe with skimmed milk


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## jjk

dinner pork chop and veg

drinking orange squash


----------



## T16GEM

A lovely cup of tea and a couple of custard creams.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Tea was a ham sandwich


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## wideeyes

cereal and tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Lunch will be cheese,onion+sweet pickle roll,salt+vinegar discos+banana.
Dinner will be cheesy mash,baked beans,sausages+fried onions.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Brekkie - cornflakes

Drinking - cuppa tea


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chewing gum


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad and a packet of crisps


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch was spaghetti on toast


----------



## mandymouse

Another cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## higgy66

Hot home made scones (couldn't wait for them to cool!  )

Hot water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - cornflakes (I wasn't feeling too hungry - too excited after getting my pressie  )

Drinking - yet more tea


----------



## eyoreaud

Eating~Duck and hoisin crisps

Drinking~Diet Pepsi


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Eating- pasta followed by a satsuma
drinking- water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T and eating a vanilla+jam fresh cream slice.


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was pasta bake & chicken


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Water

Taking a pain killer, my heads banging


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Toast


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee

Breakfast was some pineapple


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - cornflakes & ww dessert

Drink - cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, toast apple and crisps

drinking, Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Lunch was quorn mince, potatoes & veggies


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-cherry coke.
Dinner was chicken breasts wrapped in bacon +topped with cheese,garlic new pots+sweetcorn.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Tea was some toast


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Galaxy Cake Bar


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## kellie37

tea


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## natalielongstaff

nice cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Lucozade

Snacking ~ Jammy Dodger


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner: Going to McDonalds before the cinema


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chinese chicken curry & rice with prawn crackers

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## Pinky166

Drinking Champagne & eating chocolate covered strawberries!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pinot grigio


----------



## PoppyAnna

Eating : sherbert pips, remember them..?  I've discovered a wonderful website "a quarter of", all the old fashioned sweets


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Eating : sherbert pips, remember them..?  I've discovered a wonderful website "a quarter of", all the old fashioned sweets



i think i might be better NOT knowing that


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> i think i might be better NOT knowing that



I think you're right, Nat.  I think it's going to be hard to resist.  DH's birthday next week and he had a list of old fasioned sweets he wanted.
Old fashioned milk bottles (not the Haribo type) and pear drops, but for myself and the girls I ended up ordering pips and sweet peanuts, do you remember them?  Yum!


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> Eating : sherbert pips, remember them..?  I've discovered a wonderful website "a quarter of", all the old fashioned sweets



Ohhh yes - I have ordered from them years ago! They have so many fab retro sweeties!


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> I think you're right, Nat.  I think it's going to be hard to resist.  DH's birthday next week and he had a list of old fasioned sweets he wanted.
> Old fashioned milk bottles (not the Haribo type) and pear drops, but for myself and the girls I ended up ordering pips and sweet peanuts, do you remember them?  Yum!



ooh i love pear drops, can't remember sweet peanuts tho


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> can't remember sweet peanuts tho



Mmmmm.......sweet peanuts...


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## Minniespal

Diet coke with cherry.


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Mmmmm.......sweet peanuts...



  now i remember !


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~ a nice cuppa tea.


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Shepherds Pie Veg and garlic bread


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Steak, pepper sauce, chips, onion rings, mushrooms & peas

Drinking - cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots, brocolli, peas, green beans & stuffing


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tea


----------



## Bolanette87

Drinking- Water.

Just finished brekkie.... Which was toast....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - Cornflakes

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Lunch - Cornflakes



  oh Mandy you will look like a cornflake at this rate !


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, ww soup apple and crisps


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, Tuna fish cakes and salad

Drink, diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Lilt Zero


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-cream soda.
Dinner was egg+vegetable fried rice,asparagus,chicken breasts with a cheese+chive sauce,+home-made garlic,tomato+cheese stuffed mushrooms.
Dessert later will be bailey's cheesecake.


----------



## wickesy

Snowy-girls said:


> Dessert later will be bailey's cheesecake.



I've said it before and I'll say it again - remind me to get your address when we meet.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## The Fetherstons

homemade veg soup


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was left over chicken & salad


----------



## mandymouse

Last cup of tea of the day


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cup of T and a slice of Bailey's cheesecake..


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke

Snacking ~ piece of Thorntons fudge


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chewing gum


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## kellie37

nice cup of tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Summer Fruits water

Eating ~ Toast


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## Goofysmate

Cuppa & apple


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, soup apple and crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of t,
Lunch was sausage+fried eg sandwich,pickled onion monster munch+jaffa cakes.
Dinner will be fish,chips,beans,bread+butter.
Dessert later will be choc pudding+ice cream.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Homemade veg and lentil soup


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

cuppa tea and a hot cross bun


----------



## natalielongstaff

ww ocean pie for tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a glass of Baileys+ice  .


----------



## natalielongstaff

Snowy-girls said:


> Drinking a glass of Baileys+ice  .



oh i wish  

Tea for me !


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## wickesy

Snacking - Onion Bhaji crisps

Drinking - a glass of Black Tower


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was roast potatoes, pork chops, stuffing, peas & carrots


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea & Toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## kellie37

tea and toast


----------



## jjpenguin

Tea and digestives


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee & a banana


----------



## tony64

Oats so simple ( on my diet)


----------



## tony64

Oats so simple ( on my diet)


----------



## tony64

Oats-so-simple  It's on my diet.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cup of T.
Lunch will be ham salad baquette,banana+onion bhaji crisps.
Dinner wil be Honey Roast Gammon,chive mash,corn on the cobb+gravy.


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast - Rice Krispies


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Orange & pineapple squash

Lunch was a roast chicken sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Snacking - 2 chocolate digestives


----------



## Minniespal

Diet pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was a cheese & bacon beef burger & chips


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke

Eating ~ Thai chilli and coriander crisps


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of t+eating a raspberry+white choc doughnut.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Green Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Lunch was (yesterdays left over)Gammon+sweet pickle in a baguette,flake+onion bhaji crisps.
Dinner will be pasta,fish fingers+beans for the girls.Asda curry counter for me+hubby.Beef madras for me+chicken balti for hubby.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Diet Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, toad in the hole


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Dinner - Weight watcher chicken Hotpot Veg and 3 veg fingers.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea (wish it was something stronger though  )


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea as well


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Goofysmate

cup of tea & a banana


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Diet coke


----------



## eyoreaud

About to..

Eat~chicken, potatos, corn, mushrooms and gravy.

Drink~glass of white wine


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner is McDonalds before I go to the cinema


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, pizza

Drink, diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-cherry coke.
Lunch was sausage roll,salt+vinegar discos+cadburys mini roll.
Dinner was a home-made heartry beef stew with herby dumplings+crusty bread.
Dessert later will be jam roly poly+custard.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Snacking~A wee choccy biccy


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-cream soda.
Lunch was a bacon sandwich,onion bhaji crisps+ripple.
Dinner was homemade cheese,bacon+mushroom quiche,garlic new pots,broccolli+corn on the cob.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Drinking - well just going to have a Baileys on ice (it is Saturday!)
Eating - just had a lovely lasagne & salad - followed by plum crumble with ice-cream


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Eating ~ Ben and Jerry's Phish Food


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Diet Pepsi.

Eating~Sweet n sour chicken with egg fried rice


----------



## Snowy-girls

WKD Blue,
just getting ready to have some hagen dazs praline+cream.


----------



## jjk

orange squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chewing gum


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Orange juice


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Lunch is Roast Pork, roast potatoes, brocolli, cauliflower, carrots & stuffing


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast - Bacon batch

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Dinner will be Roast rosemary+mint Lamb,Garlic roast pots,spring green,cauliflower,yorkshire pudding,gravy+mint sauce.
I also made this morning a fruit cocktail trifle for dessert.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and an apple


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Eating ~ Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## irongirlof12

snacking - Carrots


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Rice Krispie Square


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cup of T


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## wickesy

Drinking - Whisky & ginger

Dinner - Was supposed to be roast beef and veg but somebody rolleyes1 ) forgot to buy the joint yesterday so we are having a takeaway curry instead.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Dinner tonight - Turkey dinner


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had a couple of glasses of pinot grigio at the pub


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Snacking - Wagon Wheel


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cup of T and a cadbury's mini roll.


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T+eating 2 jaffa cakes.
Lunch will be tuna,sweetcorn+mayo baguette,kit kat+cheese+onion crisps.
Dinner will be cheeseburgers,chips+onion rings.


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Cuppa Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - cornflakes & ww yogurt

Drinking - cuppa tea


----------



## kellie37

lunch - ryvitas, ham and pickled red cabbage

nice cup of tea


----------



## eyoreaud

Eating~Banana

Drinking~Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## The Fetherstons

Homemade veg soup


----------



## jjk

veggie pasta bake

diet coke


----------



## kellie37

WW shepherds pie

cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea

WW carrot cake


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea & pear


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch will be ham salad sandwich,caramel rice crispie bar,ready salted crisps.
Dinner will be just beans on toast-as we will be having our pancakes  .


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa tea & toast (which is brekkie & lunch).


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Lunch - Cornflakes, WW yogurt & a couple of squares of Cadbury's Caramel


----------



## kellie37

cup of tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## kellie37

more tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Jelly =)


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Coke Zero

Eating: Tuna & sweetcorn sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, diet coke chicken and pancakes for dessert


----------



## kellie37

dinner = stir fry chicken and salad


drinking more tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## kellie37

a very big cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## kellie37

weetabix


more tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Dr Pepper.
Lunch will be sausage roll,penguin cake bar+cheese dorito's.
Dinner will be cheese+chive chicken escalopes,asparagus+egg,mushroom+veggie fried rice.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Leek and celery soup and a packet of crisps


----------



## Pinky166

A big cup of tea & a couple of choccie digestives.


----------



## kellie37

plain omlette and a slice of toast


tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## kellie37

mandymouse said:


> Cuppa tea



me too


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese and onion sandwich

Diet coke


----------



## kellie37

3 crispbreads with a tiny bit of jam on (needing a sweet fix )


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was Roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pud, carrots & parsnips.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Vit c Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Lunch - 2 Slices WW toast and a WW yogurt


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch was egg mayo+onion sandwich,quavers+jammie wagon wheel.
Dinner will be home-made beef curry(chicken fingers for the girls),pilau rice+pashwari naan bread.
Dessert will be chocolate eclairs from the bakers this morning.


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~coffee  

Eating~Kit Kat


----------



## kellie37

drinking more tea


eating a bowl of baked beans


----------



## The Fetherstons

cuppa earl grey tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken and veg soup


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Iced Gems


----------



## jjk

coffee and a satsuma


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are having bbq pork chops for tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was Lasagne & chocolate mousse for dessert


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T and eating a slice of raspberry+white choc cheesecake.


----------



## mandymouse

Last cuppa tea of the day


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Ice cold Tia Maria and diet pepsi ahhhhhhh!


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking -Dr Pepper.
Lunch will be ham+cream cheese bagel,jaffa cake bar+ready salted crisps.
Dinner will be sausage,mushroom+onion casserole,cheese+chive mash+carrots.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Lunch - Cheese sandwich and a WW dessert


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## wilma-bride

Snacking - apple
Drinking - Pepsi Max
Lunch - cream crackers
Dinner - pork chops and roast potatoes - yum!


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Toast and Marmalade


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Asda currypot - Chicken Tikka Masalla, boiled rice, onion bahji and naan bread


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Snacking - Jaffa Cake


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking Baileys+ice,also have a bowl of rice pudding with a dollop of strawberry jam in it .


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Poached egg on toast and coffee.


----------



## kellie37

nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast and coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mushroom soup and a packet of crisps


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Dinner - could be chippy or chinese


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner was Chicken & Mushroom pie and chips - and it was soooooo nice


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking fanta fruit twist.
Me+Hubby had all you can eat chinese buffet in town.
Me+Hubby just shared some fresh scallops cooked in a garlic+chilli butter.
Dessert later will be hagen dazs praline+cream.


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Dinner was Chicken & Mushroom pie and chips - and it was soooooo nice



oooh thats my fave


----------



## The Fetherstons

diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Magners light


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## kellie37

nice cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## eyoreaud

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and a bacon sarnie


----------



## Minniespal

natalielongstaff said:


> Coffee and a bacon sarnie



Yummy 

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi


----------



## eyoreaud

Breakfast~ Tea oj and rice crispies


----------



## mandymouse

Late breakfast - Bacon batch

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had a cup of coffee with my mum


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Coke zero

Lunch is Roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkie puds & veggies


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## The Fetherstons

Strawberry trifle


----------



## natalielongstaff

mushroom soup


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking fanta fruit twist.
Brekkie wss bacon+fried egg sandwich.
Dinner was roast turkey,garlic roast pots,broccoli,carrots,yorkshire pud+gravy.
Dessert was Tirimisu.


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Spag Bol

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Pinky166

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch will be roast turkey+sweet pickle sandwich,onion bhaji crisps+flake.
Dinner will be sausage,fried egg,bacon,chips,beans,bread+butter.


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Cup of Tea

Eating~Cheese sarnie


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet lemonade


----------



## eyoreaud

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## PoppyAnna

Diet Cherry Coke.

Dinner is Pasta and homemade tomato and basil sauce, salad.


----------



## natalielongstaff

ww spag bol and ww garlic dough balls


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was beef & mushroom casserole, roast potatoes, carrots, brussels & cauliflower


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Dinner was WW lasagne.


----------



## jjk

coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Lunch will be tuna,sweetcorn+onion+mayo roll,cheese+onion disco's+a bag of maltesers.
Dinner will be steak,mushroom+onion fajita's,with garlic mayo+grated cheese on top.


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - low fat cheese sandwich with WW bread, WW yogurt and a low cal bar

Drinking - water


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup and a packet of crisps


----------



## Trilli-magic

Lunch - cheddars and a banana
Dinner - Risotto


----------



## pixiepower04

Drinking: Tea.
Lunch: Salmon, Couscous & Ceasar Salad.
Dinner: Smoked Haddock & Ceasar Salad.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - WW soup, 2 slices WW Brown Danish bread, WW yog and a Shapers bar

Drinking - water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 slices of toasted WW Brown Danish, 2 Dairylea light triangles and a Shapers bar

Drink - water


----------



## Trilli-magic

Drink - Yoga tasky


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of tea with a slice of lemon drizzle cake.
Dinner was home-made lasagne,garlic new pots+corn on the cobb.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cup of decaff tea and WW apple crumble cake slice


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - tuna mayonnaise sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

mushroom soup, apple and a muffin


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Bud Ice+eating a slice of lemon cheesecake.
Dinner was asda curry counter meal,beef madras,pilau rice,onion bhaji+garlic naan.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch was ham+cream cheese bagel,cheese quavers+a bounty.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dinner was home-made mince,mushroom+onion pie,chips,sweetcorn+gravy.

Drinking a cup of T+eating a raspberry+fresh cream turnover.


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Green Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Hubby has just cooked me a bacon sandwich+made me a cup of T  .


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking .. Cuppa tea

Snacking .. A couple of squares of Dairy Milk


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - was Nandos with a diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch was a roast turkey & cucumber bagette

Dinner is Jacket potato


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke

Dinner was WW baked beans on toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Tea n toast


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast ~ Bacon batch (Mmmm)


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Lunch is roast chicken, roast potatoes, stuffing, carrots, parsips & brussel spouts


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Snacking - a few Mini Eggs


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-WKD Blue+have just eaten a bowl of home-made strawberry trifle  .

Dinner was herb crusted roast beef,garlic roast pots,cauli,broccoli,cabbage,yorkshire pud+gravy.


----------



## tennisfan

Hot chocolate


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee

ive just had Pizza and pud at Frankie's and benny's


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Coffee
> 
> ive just had Pizza and pud at Frankie's and benny's



Lucky you, you know how much I love F&B's  

Dinner (at home  ) - Turkey dinner


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## The Fetherstons

cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## PoppyAnna

Diet Coke.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Eating - Low fat cheese sandwich and a flump


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just had lunch--sausage+dairylea cheese spread wrap,chilli mcoys crisps+a jammie wagon wheel.
Drinking orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - ww Soup, 2 x ww brown danish bread, ww Mousse

Drinking - glass of water


----------



## Pinky166

Dinner is Roast beef, yorkies, roast pots & veggies.


----------



## Strommie

Dinner was chicken breast and a jacket potato.

Drinking Diet Coke.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Dinner was chicken breast stuffed with a cheese+mushroom filling,garlic new pots+asparagus.


----------



## mandymouse

Nice Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Clear noodle broth.
Diet Coke.


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke and an apple


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Diet Pepsi

Eating~ Banana


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T.
Lunch was tuna,sweetcorn+mayo wrap,pickled onion monster munch+banana.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - ww soup, 2 slices of ww brown danish bread, ww mousse and a flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, ww ocean pie and veg


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea 

Late brekkie will be - a low fat cheese sarnie and a flump


----------



## The Fetherstons

cuppa earl grey


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad, crisps and diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Having a chinese tonight now(as i think i deserve it +also because nothing has been prepared for being sat in front of the pc for 6 hours   ).

Drinking an ice cold glass of Dr Pepper+munching on some jaffa cakes.


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## eyoreaud

Eating~a clementine

Drinking~Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating, a muffin

Drinking, cuppa tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Snacking - ww Mousse & GFY cereal bar


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Dinner was - ww soup, 2 x ww brown danish bread, ww mousse & a flump


----------



## Dimplenose

mandymouse said:


> Drinking - cuppa tea
> 
> Dinner was - ww soup, 2 x ww brown danish bread, ww mousse & a flump



I thought a flump was from a kids BBC programme from years ago.  I think one was called Pootle.

I've just eaten pasta bolagnaise followed by tinned pears.  (2 WW points left for later).


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-cream soda.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Lunch was marmite+grated cheese sandwich,ready salted crisps+a cream egg.


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Lunch was chicken sandwich and a yoghurt.


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - I've just been to an all you can eat Chinese buffet ~ and it was delish


----------



## Goofysmate

just had a cuppa with a couple of borbon biscuits


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dinner was roast lamb,chive mash,cabbage,mint sauce+gravy.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, copious amounts of wine


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~water

Eating~Clementine


----------



## Emzie

Atm, I a eating MaryLand Cookies


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner is chicken burger & chips


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## eyoreaud

Drinking~Tea

Eating~Toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and a bacon sarnie


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner is roast pork, roast potatoes, cabbage, carrots, swede & stuffing


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Dinner - could be a KFC or Chinese


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## CHEK

Roast Beef Dinner with all the trimmings  

Cadbury's cream egg for pudding


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - KFC (and it was surprisingly nice too)


----------



## Pinky166

Dinner was homemade meat pie, new pots, veg & gravy. 

Drinking a cup of tea.


----------



## natalielongstaff

slice of toast and a cuppa


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ Cuppa tea

Lunch ~ Low fat cheese sarnie and a Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, soup and an apple

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Pinky166

Tea & two weetabix.


----------



## The Fetherstons

cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, soup and a packet of crisps


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ Cuppa tea

Lunch ~ Low fat cheese sarnie, ww yogurt & a Flump


----------



## Pinky166

Orange juice, toasted cheese sandwich, grapes & packet of crisps.


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## jjk

coffee

lunch ham sandwich


----------



## Haworthfamily

Lunch 
Dry wholemeal rolls with ham and pickle!
oh and a low fat yoghurt :-( lol


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chicken & baked potato

Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, bolognaise pasta bake


----------



## Pinky166

Dinner - Jacket pot with cheese & beans.

Strawberries + cream for dessert.


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Snacking - on four after eight mints! (only choc I could find in house!)


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Another cuppa tea


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Apple and blueberry porridge


----------



## mandymouse

Low fat cheese sandwich, ww yogurt & a Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup, crisps and an apple


----------



## mandymouse

on a few Prawn Crackers


----------



## ashley11

noodles,fruit juice and french fries


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was roast lamb, roast potatoes, carrots & peas


----------



## Lizzybear

Sour cream and chive kettle chips


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

natalielongstaff said:


> cup of tea



Same here


----------



## jjk

orange squash


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

A froffy coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea 

Lunch - Low fat cheese sarnie & a ww yogurt.  No Flump today as I've ran out


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> No Flump today as I've ran out



  oh no !!

Soup and a packet of crisps for me !


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Sandwiches with crisps for me and dd and juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

We all popped to the Wing Wah (all you can eat Chinese buffet) for Bek's birthday and I had :-

spring rolls, samosas, ribs, prawn crackers, satay chicken followed by chicken curry, rice and sweet & sour chicken

Needless to say - I FEEL STUFFED !!!!

p.s. Not looking forward to weigh-in tomorrow


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Lizzybear

Cereal and a muffin


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie, ww yogurt and a Flump  (yes, I've been shopping   )


----------



## Haworthfamily

Chicken soup and a dry roll!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Haworthfamily said:


> Chicken soup and a dry roll!



  i had soup as well x


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea 

Snacking - piece of birthday cake


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow mint and choc ice cream bar


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chicken & Mushroom pie and chips from the Chippy


----------



## jjk

Dinner-   Chinese


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Snacking - a few squares of Cadbury's Dairy Milk


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking: Water

Dinner was sausages, mash, onions & gravy


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie, ww yogurt & a Flump


----------



## emily1982

Drinking...coffee and eating cake.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch was ham+cream cheese sandwich,beef monster munch+a flake.


----------



## Lizzybear

2 muffins with hot chocolate


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie (with ww bread), a ww yoghurt and a Flump


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch will be turkey+pickle roll,ready salted crisps+jaffa cakes.


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch: soup and crisps


----------



## Trilli-magic

Lunch, Tuna mayo sandwich + yoghurt.
Dinner, Carpaccio, salad and crash hot potatos


----------



## Haworthfamily

M&S count on us turkey roll (treated my self)


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee, to warm up after the school run !


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Dinner - chicken & baked potato


----------



## Haworthfamily

Jelly babies! yummy


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking orange+pineapple juice.

Lunch will be chicken+mushroom slice,caramac bar+pickled onion monster munch.

Dinner will be pork steaks,chive+garlic mash,asparagus,carrots+gravy.


----------



## Haworthfamily

Coffee 1st of the day!


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie, ww yoghurt & a Flump


----------



## tennisfan

Drinking tea in my hotel room

Dinner was roast beef, potatoes, yourshire pud, carrots & sweetcorn (I'm bored of the stodge we are being served)


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Snacking - 2 slices of white ww bread toasted


----------



## jjk

dinner omelette and salad

drinking diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Trilli-magic

Coke!

Just had a nice cream cheese and parma ham sandwich for lunch


----------



## Haworthfamily

Soup and wholemeal roll + diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and crisps


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of T and eating 2 lemon fondant fancies.

Dinner was home-made meatballs,tomato,garlic+herb sauce+pasta and cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## natalielongstaff

glass of wine


----------



## jjk

orange squash and lemonade


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie, ww yoghurt and a bag of Jelly Babies


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch; Burger and chips


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Asda currypot Chicken Tikka Masalla, boiled rice, naan bread and an onion bahji


----------



## mandymouse

A glass of white zinfandel


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of t and eating a jam+fresh cream scone.

Dinner was egg+veg fried rice,chicken kievs with a cheese+garlic filling and stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## Pinky166

Brekkie was two weetabix with warm milk + sugar

Drinking a cup of tea.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea and a slice of toast


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast was a BHS brekkie 

Drinking now - a cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was homemade chicken & veg stir fry & noodles


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bacon and egg sandwich and cuppa tea


----------



## mandymouse

Brekkie - A Bacon Batch


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Lunch was roast beef, roast potatoes, carrots, cabbage, parsnips & yorkie pud


----------



## Pinky166

Breakfast was two weetabix & warm milk

Dinner is cooking & will be Roast Chicken, Roast Pots, Stuffing, Carrots, Brussels, Brocolli, Yorkie pud & gravy.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ cuppa tea

Snacking ~ BBQ Pringles


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and diet coke.


----------



## Haworthfamily

Mini Eggs! naughty!


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke 

OOH sarah !!!


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of t and about to eat 2 lemon+raisin pancakes with cinnamon apple waffle ice cream+toffee sauce.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## honeybear66

Tea and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee and yogurt


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ Cuppa tea

Lunch ~ Low fat cheese sarnie, ww yoghurt and a Flump


----------



## manxtatt2

just had a nice ham salad


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch was turkey+pickle sandwich,jaffa cakes and pickled onion monster munch.


----------



## natalielongstaff

...tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - tea

Dinner - tuna pasta


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner, burger and chips at the pub


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a cup of t.
Dinner was beef,mushroom+onion casserole,herby dumplings,chive mash,peas+carrots.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Lunch - Low fat cheese sarnie, ww rice & a Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and an apple


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Snacking - a couple of Jaffa cakes


----------



## jjk

drinking water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cuppa tea

Brekkie - WW Rice pot


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Trilli-magic

Ace juice and eating a yoghurt for lunch!!


----------



## Haworthfamily

Mr Kipping Delight choc chip cake


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and a muffin


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## eyoreaud

Eating~wholemeal toast and marmalade

Drinking~De caf coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ cuppa tea

Lunch ~ low fat cheese sarnie, ww yoghurt & a Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

Steak, roast potatoes and veg for tea


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner ~ WW soup, WW bread & WW rice pot

Drinking ~ Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking - vodka and coke.

DH is bringing a chinese in with him when he finishes work


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie (with ww bread), ww Rice pot & a Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke, soup and an apple


----------



## Trilli-magic

Salmon pasta, strawberry yoghurt and coke!


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Asda currypot meal - Chicken Tikka Masalla, boiled rice, plain naan bread and a chicken tikka samosa - Mmmmm


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have got pizza for tea


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke and hot cross bun


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese chicken curry, boiled rice and prawn crackers


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch was Roast Lamb, roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower & yorkie puds


----------



## Haworthfamily

Wholemeal roll with Ham and salad :-(


----------



## Haworthfamily

Wholemeal roll with Ham and salad :-(


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ Cup of tea

Lunch ~ Low fat cheese sarnie, ww grapefruit yogurt and a Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, soup and an apple


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - tuna pasta

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was homemade steak & mushroom pie, new potatoes, carrots, cauliflower & brocolli


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cuppa tea

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie & ww rice pot (no Flump, I've ran out  )


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup and an apple


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking -tea

Snacking - ww rice pot


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner, BBQ Pork chops, veggies and roast pots


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was grilled chicken, chips & peas


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Trilli-magic

Drinking grape and pommegranet juice

eating tuc crackers!!


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Pinky166

Eating some plums


----------



## natalielongstaff

A well deserved cup of tea


----------



## Trilli-magic

Dinner - Pizza


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - diet coke

Dinner - chicken and baked potato


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, WW sandwich and a packet of crisps


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## wilma-bride

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cup of tea

Lunch - toast (2 slices of brown ww bread) and a ww yoghurt


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, soup apple and crisps


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

glass of cider


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & pineapple squash


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner ~ Asda currypot - Chicken Tikka Masalla, Boiled Rice, Naan Bread and a sheek kebab (delish  )

Drinking ~ cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner is chicken nuggets & chips


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are having pizza for dinner


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke

Snacking ~ Muller Light Vanilla yoghurt


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was homemade steak casserole, new potatoes & veg


----------



## Lizzybear

Pasta bolognese with salad.. and a sneaky Easter egg


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Lunch was roast turkey & all the trimmings


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey dinner


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash

Lunch was a cheese & ham sandwich


----------



## Masamune

When I come offline I'm going to have some dippy eggs with toast I think. X3


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner ~ was at Nando's (Mmmm)

Drinking ~ cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was jacket potato, left over turkey & salad


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## wilma-bride

...Pepxi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke, salad and crisps


----------



## wilma-bride

Cream Crackers and drinking water


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch ~ low fat cheese sandwich, ww yogurt and a Flump 

Drinking ~ cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Snacking ~ Paprika Pringles


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

Cuppa   & banana


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Snacking - Jelly Babies


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Diner was pork chop, new potatoes & veg with homemade rice pudding for dessert


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## wilma-bride

water


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ cup of tea

Snacking ~ a couple of shortbread biscuits


----------



## tennisfan

Vodka & coke zero


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet Coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cup of tea

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie, ww yogurt and a Flump


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash

Lunch: Cheese & ham sandwich


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, toast apple and packet of crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner: Sausages, mash & onions


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max - yum


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

another cup of coffee


----------



## irongirlof12

snacking...

a pear


----------



## jjk

coffee and cornflakes


----------



## Haworthfamily

First cup of coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - Tuna sandwich

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch. toast crisps and a snack size twix


----------



## Haworthfamily

Lunch - Ham roll
Drinking - diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Orange juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, pizza yum !

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ cuppa tea

Breakfast ~ will be at BHS around 9ish


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Fish & Chips

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pinot Grigio


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was meat feast pizza from Pizza Hut


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Scrambled egg on toast (messy when on laptop!)


----------



## irongirlof12

drinking...a diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch: roast beef, roast potatoes, veggies & yorkie puds


----------



## Haworthfamily

Jelly babies!


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Spag Bol


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## jjk

*Drinking... coffee*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet Coke


----------



## wilma-bride

Diet Coke

Snacking on cereal bar


----------



## Haworthfamily

Coffee and five choc buttons (five I know! diet! boo)


----------



## mandymouse

Water


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow Ice cream bar hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner, chinese takeaway yummy !!


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke

dinner Spag Bol


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was homemade cottage pie & peas


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie, ww yoghurt and a Flump

Drinking - water


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke

lunch ryvita with cheese spread,apple and packet of crisps


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Eating ~ Tuna mayonnaise sandwich


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny cow - mint choc ice cream


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - WW Beans on WW toast


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, bbq pork chops and potato wedges


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was sweet BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

orange squash


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - low fat cheese sarnie, ww yoghurt & a Flump

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet coke and a Delight chocolate cake


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking a WKD Blue.
Dinner was sweet+sour pork,egg,mushroom+veg fried rice.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea and some easter egg !


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was sausages, new potatoes & veg


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Trilli-magic

Cup of cappuccino and cereal at home & Cup of tea with lemon at work!!!!!!
I know, it's better with milk but they don't do tea with milk in vendor machines in Italy!!


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast: Banana


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

The usual low fat cheese sarnie, ww yoghurt and a Flump


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Orange & Pineapple squash


----------



## Trilli-magic

Lunch, Pate and crackers and a fruit juice


----------



## tennisfan

Snacking on a Cadburys Creme Egg, decided against the sandwich


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Snacking ~ Tangerine


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, chicken sandwich and crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking ~ Water

Snacking ~ sour cream & onion Pringles


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow ice cream bar (think I'm getting addicted!)


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner chicken with pasta bake


----------



## PoppyAnna

Haworthfamily said:


> Skinny Cow ice cream bar (think I'm getting addicted!)



Yummy, I love skinny cow ice cream bars

Dinner was M&S COU braised beef in ale, it was very nice


----------



## jjk

dinner ham and mushroom omlette

drinking diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Dr Pepper.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Tomato and herb pasta with some low fat cheese topping.


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are having pizza for tea, washed down with a couple of glasses of pinot grigio


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner ~ Asda Chicken Tikka Masalla, boiled rice, naan bread and onion bahji


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke

Snacking on the head of a Lindt chocolate bunny


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-cherry 7up.
Lunch was corned beef sandwich,marmite crips+a ripple.
Dinner was kebab+chips from the chippie.


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea and a slice of toast


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking sprite.
Dinner was homemade meatballs and spaghetti+cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was burgers done on the BBQ & chips


----------



## jjk

DRINKING.. Coffee


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking coffee and eating two slices of fruit loaf, toasted....


----------



## Lizzybear

Crunchy nut and orange/mango juice


----------



## tennisfan

Milk

Lunch is roast pork, roast potatoes, cauliflower, brocolli, carrots, green beans & stuffing


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Diet Lemonade


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and coke.


----------



## mandymouse

KFC ~ A boneless banquet for one


----------



## Haworthfamily

Marshmellows - yummy


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-a cup of t-i am chilly today.


----------



## Trilli-magic

Just ate a square of chocolate


----------



## PoppyAnna

Green tea with lemon


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 Weetabix and a Shapers bar

Drinking - Cup of tea


----------



## Goofyish

Usual lunch today:

Water
Mixed nuts and dried fruit
Apple 
Banana


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and a packet of crisps


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

A Ham sandwich and a M & S count on us choc mousse


----------



## natalielongstaff

more coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Turkey & baked potato


----------



## Haworthfamily

Marshmellows


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, lime chicken stir fry


----------



## Snowy-girls

Snacking on a slice of tirimisu.
Dinner was chicken breasts in a cheese+mushroom sauce,garlic new pots+asparagus.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was jacket potato & salad


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## Haworthfamily

Joining Mandy in a cup of tea!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Grapefruit Juice


----------



## PoppyAnna

Coffee and brown soda bread


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Trilli-magic

Breakfast, Coffee and Cereal.

Now: oreo cookies!!


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Lemsip(i have now caught Emily's tonsilitis+cough/cold ).


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast was a banana

Hope you feel better soon Michelle


----------



## mandymouse

Late breakfast - 2 slices toast & a WW yoghurt

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and crisps

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Snowy-girls

tennisfan said:


> Hope you feel better soon Michelle



Thanks Nikki.

Lunch was oxtail soup+a roll for me,ham sandwich for Emily(as she is starting to swallow food better now ).


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna pasta


----------



## Haworthfamily

Low fat sausages and mash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, vegetable stir fry


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Froffy Coffee


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 Weetabix, ww yoghurt & a Flump

Drinking - Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and an apple


----------



## Haworthfamily

Lunch -  Chicken soup and a yoghurt
Drinking - Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chicken

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking -Tea

Snacking - Shapers Bar


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was Quorn pasta bolognaise


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Special K Oats and Honey


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nice cup of tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cup of tea and a WW biscuit


----------



## Trilli-magic

Cream cheese and salmon sandwich for lunch!! Yum


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 Weetabix & a Shapers bar

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Lunch -M & S Count on us Tuna Bake thingy


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese sandwich and diet coke


----------



## Goofyish

Mixed nuts, dried fruit, grapes, apple and banana for lunch washed down with water


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea & Apple


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow Mint choc ice cream bar


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, Lamb with roast potatoes and peas


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Goofyish

Sultana All-Bran and a coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

Snacking on bourbon biscuits & cuppa


----------



## natalielongstaff

Another cup of Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Late breakfast - 2 Weetabix and a Shapers bar

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## Pinky166

Bowl of strawberries & canderel.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## Haworthfamily

M & S Ham Pasta and a diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tuna sandwich


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - ww Beans on ww toast

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Fish and Chips (treating my self after all the dieting)


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Special K Oats and Honey and a cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cup of tea

Snacking - a Breakaway


----------



## Minniespal

Dark chocolate digestive


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Snacking - Ben & Jerry's Cookie Dough ice cream


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio


----------



## wideeyes

Jacob creek sparkling white


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chinese chicken curry

Snacking - Jaffa cakes

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Goofyish

Snack: Chicken sandwich and pickled onions


----------



## Minniespal

Vodka and coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

orange and peach squash


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and a bacon sandwich


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet coke (in the sunshine!)


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Snacking - Prawn Cocktail Pringles


----------



## natalielongstaff

just off to taybarns for lunch/dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner (in 20 mins) will be Turkey dinner


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Lunch was roast beef, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, brocolli, carrots, green beans & yorkshire pudding


----------



## jjk

drinking tea 

 dinner will be roast chicken, cauliflower cheese, roast potatoes and veggies


----------



## Goofyish

Pot of tea and an icecream at Staunton Harold Hall


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Lizzybear

Shreddies and orange/mango juice


----------



## tennisfan

Milk

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## The Fetherstons

Earl Grey


----------



## Goofyish

Tea and a bacon sandwich at Woodlands Garden Centre


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Jam on toast 
And a glass of milk.


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch was at Nando's

Drinking - cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

A very welcome cup of tea


----------



## Goofyish

Just had home made chilli for dinner and a nice glass of milk to take the heat away


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was homemade toad in the hole with roast potatoes & veggies


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa Tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cup of coffee and a WW chochie biccie.....


----------



## Tillybud

diet coke and a packet of ryvita salt & vinegar minis


----------



## Trilli-magic

Water!! and a toffee!!


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yogurt & a Flump 

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Haworthfamily

Lunch - Ham and pickle sandwich and a cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, ham sandwich and an apple and a ww choc bar


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet Coke and an Apple


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was chicken nuggets & chips


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

A cuppa tea


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww mango yoghurt & a Flump 

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and crisps


----------



## Haworthfamily

Wholemeal bread topped with low fat soft cheese and smoked salmon trimmings! and a diet coke - yummy


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, pinot grigio


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking -Tea

Snacking - 2 slices of WW toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa tea and some lemon bon bons


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

An Apple and a diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww Yoghurt & a Flump 

Drinking - Tea


----------



## jackieleanne

Eating - Chicken Soup

Drinking - Orange Juice


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer Fruits squash

Lunch was a chicken & salad wrap


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking green tea.

My lunch was also a chicken salad wrap.

Dinner is baked cod, roasted veg and jacket potato.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, ham sandwich and crisps

Drinking, coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - WW Mushroom Soup, 2 slices of WW Bread & a WW yoghurt


----------



## wilma-bride

Drinking...Pepsi Max

Just had grilled chicken and jacket potato for tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner was pork chow mein


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was beef casserole with dumplings, new potatoes & veggies


----------



## natalielongstaff

drinking, pear cider


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Special K and some OJ


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Goofysmate

Snacking on pear & cuppa


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea 

Late breakfast will be 2 weetabix, ww youghurt & a Flump 

Dinner tonight will be ww beans and 2 slices of ww toast


----------



## natalielongstaff

drinking, diet coke

lunch, cheese sandwich


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow mint choc ice cream bar X


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Lilt Zero

Dinner was fish, chips & peas


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer Fruits squash

Lunch is a roast turkey sandwich


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chinese beef with beansprouts, boiled rice, spring rolls and prawn crackers - Mmm


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

orange squash and two headache tablets


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was Steak wrap & fries


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## irongirlof12

*eating *

wholemeal toast with lime marmalade


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast was a banana


----------



## Haworthfamily

Summer Fruits and an apple

X


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast - Special K bar

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Lilt Zero

Lunch: Roast Chicken, Roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower & stuffing


----------



## Strommie

Strawberry and Kiwi flavoured water


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow ice cream bar x


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Pepper steak, chips, onions rings, mushrooms and peas


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Eating - Chocolate Angel Delight


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa Coffee

x


----------



## Trilli-magic

Drinking - Alixier Iuventis!! a raspberry, red grape and blackcurrent drink!!


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt & a Flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup, crisps and diet coke


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow Mint Ice Cream bar (I think I'm addicted!)


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - ww soup, ww bread & a ww rice pot


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, pork potatoes and vegetables


----------



## Haworthfamily

Dinner - Chicken, Veg and Potatoes 
X


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner: Chicken, new potatoes & salad


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Lilt Zero

Snacking - Blueberries


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Breakfast: Coco Pops


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, soup and crisps


----------



## tennisfan

Summer Fruits Squash

Lunch: Crumpets & a banana


----------



## PoppyAnna

Diet Coke


----------



## Haworthfamily

Ham and salad sandwich and a diet coke
X


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Snacking - a Flump


----------



## Haworthfamily

Solero X


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet pepsi


----------



## jjk

diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was grilled chicken & pasta bake


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Goofysmate

*Early lunch*

Cheese & Mayo sandwich & a cuppa


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch

Soup and crisps


----------



## Haworthfamily

I treated my self 
M & S Crayfish, lemon and rocket wrap (count on us of course!)


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of coffee


----------



## Bolanette87

Peppered Ham and Mozzerella Sandwiches and a small can of tonic water...

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner: Homemade steak & mushroom pie with new potatoes & veggies


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cup of tea

Snacking - 2 slices of ww toast


----------



## natalielongstaff

drinking

Pinot grigio


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Goofysmate

cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Special K and a cuppa tea X


----------



## Trilli-magic

Caramel digestive!!


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Special K bar

Drining - tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke and a chocolate finger


----------



## Haworthfamily

Ham Sandwich and a cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Drinking Water.

Dinner is a small sirloin with chilli and herb butter, new potatoes and peas


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - chicken & baked potato


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Jelly Babies and summer fruits


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## A Small World

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 Weetabix, ww Rice Pot & a Flump

Drinking - Tea

Dinner - ww beans & 2 slices of ww toast


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, soup and crisps

Snacking, tea and a choc bar

Dinner, pizza


----------



## Haworthfamily

Lunch cream cheese on wholemeal bread with salmon and a diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Prawn Cocktail Pringles


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, tea

Breakfast, slice of toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa Tea  

X


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner is Pasta bake, sausages & mushrooms


----------



## jjk

dinner is jacket potato and a chiken breast wrapped in bacon

drinking diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner was Chicken Chow Mein & Prawn Crackers

Drinking - Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Pineapple Breezer


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and a bacon sarnie


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Special K and Coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix and a ww yoghurt

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was roast lamb, roast potatoes, carrots, cabbage, runner beans & yorkshire pudding


----------



## Haworthfamily

Chicken and tomato pasta and a diet coke


----------



## A Small World

About to eat dinner- Roast beef, yorkshire puds, roast potatoes, carrots, parsnips and cauliflower - yummy


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Spag Bol


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, toast and crisps


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Tillybud

marshmallows


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Eating ~ M&S Lemoncello Panna Cotta


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Special K Oats and Honey and a cuppa 

X


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Salmon on wholemeal bread + diet coke

Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was shepherds pie, peas & runner beans


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Snacking - WW Toast


----------



## mandymouse

First cup of tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - Toast


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking----Orange+pineapple juice


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cup of tea

Snacking - Special K bar


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast, crisps and diet coke


----------



## PoppyAnna

chicken noodle broth, diet coke.


----------



## Haworthfamily

Count on us Ham and Pineapple pizza - yummy


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, diet coke

No dinner yet, im going out for a meal later


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner: Pepperoni Pizza & wedges


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dinner-----(homemade)Sweet+Sour turkey with egg noodles+beansprouts+a bag of prawn crackers.

Drinking----------Dr Pepper.


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking----cup of T
Snacking-----2 chocolate malted biccies.


----------



## Trilli-magic

Just ate my last rolo!!!!


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup, diet coke


----------



## Haworthfamily

Lunch - Smoked salmon on brown bread and low fat cheese spread +  summer fruits squash

Sarah X


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, tea


----------



## jjk

drinking water

dinner was chicken and pasta


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking -Tea

Snacking - WW Toast


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea & Toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Pinky166

Tea & weetabix


----------



## zachary76

Dinner: Sea feed & rice

Drinking: Chilled bear.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-----Tea
Snacking----2 chocolate malted milk biccies.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Late breakfast - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Flump

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash

Lunch: Toast with marmite


----------



## Haworthfamily

Lunch - Ham sandwich and a diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Irn-Bru

Snacking ~ Mini Oreos


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Snacking - WW chocolate mousse


----------



## natalielongstaff

maple syrup chicken, roast potatoes and peas


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and a cookie


----------



## Haworthfamily

Dinner - Baked chicken + veg and a small packet of skittles.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was bbq chicken & salad


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Snacking ~ Spicy Doritos


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Trilli-magic

Lunch
Coissant!! + orange juice


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skittles  (mini packet of course)

Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke and a packet of crisps


----------



## Goofyish

Just had an apple


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - WW Beans on WW toast

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking----Fanta Fruit Twist.

Dinner Was-----Homemade lasagne,chips+garlic bread.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner: chinese takeaway


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Eating chocolate digestive


----------



## jjk

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast - was a full english at BHS

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Haworthfamily

Salmon on brown bread + diet coke
Sarah X


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---a glass of fruit punch that my girls made .

Just eaten a bowl of strawberries,with fresh cream .


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea and a cookie ?


----------



## Haworthfamily

Solero - Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was Sausages, mash, onions & peppers


----------



## Haworthfamily

Snacking again! well it's treat day! 
Malteasers

Sarah X


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, Tea

Eating, Bacon sandwich


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - pepper steak, chips, onion rings, peas and mushrooms - Mmmm

Drinking - Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch was at a Carvery


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa tea


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Irn-Bru

Snacking ~ Clotted Cream Fudge


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, Soup and a packet of mini chedders ( ww ones)


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash

Dinner is salad


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chicken Chow Mein & Prawn Crackers

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have been to Taybarns for dinner


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-----Orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa tea and a delight choc bar


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and crisps

Diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spag bol and diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Dinner was pork chops, roast potatoes, pes, carrots & stuffing


----------



## mandymouse

Snacking - ww toast

Drinking - tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Snacking - mini Creme Egg


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Eating - Banana


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - cup of tea

Snack - Special K Bar


----------



## jjk

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup


----------



## Haworthfamily

Tuna pasta bake + diet coke

Sarah X


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking----Orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch---Ham+cheesespread sandwich,worcester sauce crisps+a jammie wagon wheel.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Caffeine Free Diet Coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Tea
Dessert--just eaten a piece of choc gateaux.
Dinner--was roast turkey,chive+garlic mash,carrots+asparagus.


----------



## jjk

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---orange+pineapple juice


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, soup and a packet of crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - All you can eat Chinese buffet (& it was delish too )

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, tea


----------



## Strommie

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Diet Citrus Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

That sounds nice Nikki 

Eating, lamb roast pots and veg


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Fanta Fruit Twist.
Dinner was--homemade meat balls.pasta.garlic bread with cheese.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was pasta bake & chicken


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - WW Beans on WW toast

Drinking - Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was chicken in breadcrumbs, potatoes & sweetcorn


----------



## Lizzybear

Nice cup of tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---Dr Pepper.
Dinner was---asda curry counter-beef madras,pilau rice,onion bhaji+garlic naan bread.


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Breakfast ~ Bacon Sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pepsi max


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner ~ Just got back from Nando's (Mmm)

Drinking ~ Cup of tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---Bottle of Bud.
Lunch was-Mexican restaurant--steak fajitas,cheesy garlic bread,nachos+spicy onion rings,washed down with a jug of  pina colada(hubby shared).
Dessert was churros+ice cream.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, asda indian take-away

Drinking, Pinot grigio (later on)


----------



## torsie24

Dinner, WW Pizza, Jacket Potato and beans

Drinks - squash


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet coke


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and bacon sandwich


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---Pure orange juice

Just had some cheese+worcestshire sauce on toast.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch was roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots, cabbage, runner beans & stuffing


----------



## Haworthfamily

Drinking - Diet coke

Eating a BBQ later 

Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea & a Special K bar


----------



## tennisfan

Ice cold Coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - gammon, egg & chips

Drinking - diet coke & lemon


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Vodka and Coke

Dinner ~ Chinese later


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Tea was Cheese on Toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Dr Pepper.

Dinner was sausage toad,mash,asparagus,carrots+onion gravy.
Desert was tiramisu.


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## wilma-bride

Just had a cereal bar for brekkie


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet Coke and an apple

Sarah X


----------



## torsie24

Drinking - peach and tangerine tea.

Eating - a banana


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Flump

Drinking - water


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Dr Pepper

Lunch was---corned beef sandwich,taxi choc bar,sweet chilli chicken crisps.


----------



## Shane

Drinking water

Eating a HUGE orange


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi


----------



## torsie24

Cooking - homemade spicy potato wedgies, WW pizza and veg.

Although I did just eat a bag of cheese and onion walkers baked.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Snacking: BBQ pringles and half a Galaxy Ripple yumm


----------



## jjk

Eating Strawberries

drinking orange squash


----------



## Snowy-girls

Snacking---Feast

Dinner was--Sweet+Sour turkey stir fry.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Drinking - diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

Eating marmite rice cakes and drinking diet coke.


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - chicken wraps

Drinking - water


----------



## Gaynor

eating - barbeque chicken

drinking - orange and mango


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating, ham salad

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Gaynor

Tea


----------



## PoppyAnna

coffee and a crumpet.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Late breakfast - will be 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt & a Flump


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

drinking, diet coke

Eating, salad


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking----Sprite.

Lunch was----tuna,sweetcorn+mayo roll,nice n spicy nik naks,time out.


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating, roast chicken salad


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - chicken baguette

Drinking - tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---Cream Soda.

Dinner was---braising steak,with a mushroom+onion gravy,roast pots,cabbage,sweetcorn+yorkshire pud.


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke

Snacking ~ Mini Creme Egg


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was Pork chop, roast potatoes, carrots, peas, cauliflower & stuffing


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--orange+pineapple juice


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and 2 chewitt sticks (I've ran out of Flumps) 

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke

salad


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash

Lunch was a cheese sandwich & a banana


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Lunch - Sausage roll,and a fondant from Sayers


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Cherry Coke
Snacking---Raspberry cream turnover.
Dinner Was--Asda curry counter--beef madras,tricolour rice,garlic naan+onion bhaji.


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash

Lunch: Cheese sandwich & a banana


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, cheese ciabatta

Drinking, tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Dinner - WW beans on WW toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Drinking - Diet coke

Dinner: Haddock, veg and potatoes

X


----------



## natalielongstaff

drinking Tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Lucozade


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Tea
Breakfast--cheese+worcetser sauce on crumpets.


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, sandwich and crisps


----------



## Haworthfamily

Take out Costa Skinny Latte - yummy

Sarah X


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea and a bacon sandwich


----------



## tennisfan

Milk

Lunch is Roast beef, roast potatoes, cabbage, carrots, runner beans & yorkie puds


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple juice
Snacking--2 choc chip cookies.


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - steak, chips, onion rings, mushrooms & peas


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, Indian meal


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## Gaynor

Just eaten roast gammon & ww chocolate ice-cream


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## Haworthfamily

Drinking  - diet coke
Dinner: a treat - Chicken and chips 
X


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Irn-Bru


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Drinking: Pepsi max

Sarah X


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## Gaynor

Drinking - Pepsi Max


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Dr Pepper.
Dinner was roast lamb,garlic mash,carrots,sweetcorn,gravy+mint sauce.


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## tennisfan

Homemade Cherry muffin


----------



## mandymouse

2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Flump


----------



## Trilli-magic

Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch was--tuna,mayo+onion baguette,cheese+onion discos+a jammie wagon wheel.


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Eating ~ Tangerine


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Sprite.
Dinner was--pork in a bbq sauce with egg+mushroom fried rice.


----------



## tennisfan

Diet Coke


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple juice


----------



## jjk

drinking water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking tea ( and trying to stay awake ! )


----------



## Haworthfamily

Snacking - Blueberries

Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Sprite
Dinner was--garlic,herbs,mushrooms+cheese stuffed chicken breasts,garlic new pots,asparagus+peas.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea before i give up and go to bed


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Diet pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple juice.
Breakkie--Crumpet.


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and crisps


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch was chicken salad wrap


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---Cherry coke.
Dinner was---asda couter curry meal,pilau rice,beef madras,garlic+coriander naan+onion bhaji.


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Flump


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Snacking - Special K bar


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Lilt Zero


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow - mint choc ice cream

Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner ~ Chinese Special Fried Rice (& it was delish)


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was grilled chicken & pasta bake


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drining--Cherry Tango
Snacking--Sultana+Syrup pancakes with fresh whipped cream.
Dinner was steak fajitas.


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Tropicana Orange
Brekkie--Crumpets+cheese


----------



## Haworthfamily

Drinking coffee 

Snacking - grapes

Sarah X


----------



## natalielongstaff

drinking tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch was all you can eat carvery


----------



## Strommie

Drinking ~ Diet Coke

Dinner was a jacket potato with Philadelphia.


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Cherry Tango
Snacking--Strawberries,fresh whipped cream+toffee sauce


----------



## natalielongstaff

We had a chinese take-away for dinner


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, Mushroom soup and a nectarine


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch was--corned beef sandwich,jaffa mini roll,cheese+onion discos.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## PoppyAnna

Coffee and a piece of toasted fruit loaf


----------



## The Fetherstons

coffee


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---Orange+pineapple juice


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt & a flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Kirsteen

Breakfast - Alpen Light bar (only 1 WW point) blaaa 
Drinking - Caffeine free diet coke (wishing it was a Wild Cherry Pepsi)

Counting down the minutes/seconds til lunch


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and ww crisps


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Sprite
Lunch was--2 hot cross buns,rice crispie bar,worcester sauce crisps.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Tuna Pasta


----------



## jjk

dinner shepards pie

drinking water


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was pork chop, new potatoes & veg


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+Pineapple juice.
Snacking--2 chocolate digestives.


----------



## The Fetherstons

coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Brekkie - 2 weetabix

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Kirsteen

Breakfast - Special K (wishing it was Mickey waffles)

Drinking - Caffeine Free Diet Coke (would prefer Wild Cherry Pepsi)


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup and crisps


----------



## Kirsteen

Lunch - veg curry

Drinking - Coke Zero


----------



## jjk

Dinner spagetti on toast 

drinking water


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea before bed


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---Tea


----------



## craigs bride

Brekki was toast and a cuppa tea

lunch will be pitta bread with salad and a cuppa of green tea 
tea will be salad and quiche or chicken


----------



## Trilli-magic

Drinking - Water
Just had a banana and apple for lunch


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, a packet of crisps and a nectarine

drink, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## Gaynor

Drinking... apple & blackcurrant


----------



## jjk

Drinking tea


----------



## torsie24

Just finished eating M&S Sushi snack box. MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmm I looooove it!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup crisps and a nectarine


----------



## craigs bride

for breakfast i had bowl of cearel
for lunch and dont shoot me i had a wrapstar from kfc 
drinking a cuppa of green tea as i type 
tea will salad and chicken


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Cream Soda
Dinner was--salmon in a sweet chiili sauce,vegetable rice+asparagus.
Dessert was-strawberries+fresh whipped cream.


----------



## natalielongstaff

drinking tea


----------



## craigs bride

having cearel for breakfast with a cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea

Brekkie was a full English at the Travel Inn in Brum 

Father's Day dinner will be at Frankie & Benny's tonight


----------



## Haworthfamily

Snacking - treat size Tooty Frooties

Sarah X


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking tea

Dinner, asda indian take-away


----------



## ImagineAmie

Bread - got a big case of the lazy's today and the kitchen is soooo far away


----------



## craigs bride

tea Roast dinner and a slice of rocky road  cheesecake..


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple juice.


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Jelly Babies - yummy

Sarah X


----------



## jjk

drinking tea

eating spagetti hoops on toast


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Vodka and Coke

Snacking ~ Cheesey Puffs


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Snacking - Crackerbread and houmous


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch was toast and crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke


----------



## craigs bride

tea was salad and southern fried chicken 
now drinking a cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was spaghetti & meatballs


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bacardi breezer


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## Trilli-magic

Drinking: water
Eating: oreo cookie!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was pork chop, roast potatoes, veggies, stuffing & a yorkie pud


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Snacking - Chocolate Angel Delight


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bacardi Breezer


----------



## Goofysmate

Cuppa & Apple


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## jjk

tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, toast and crisps

Dinner, maple glazed pork, rice and peas


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke

Dinner ham salad


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

More tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee...before i get soaked on the school run !


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - bacon and egg baps

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Breakfast, coffee

Lunch, cheese sandwich crips and a sausage roll

Drinking, pepsi max


----------



## Haworthfamily

Ice lolly  yum.

Sarah X


----------



## tennisfan

Summer Fruits Squash


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - chippy chicken & mushroom pie and chips

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi

Snacking ~ Sainsburys Mini Chocolate Eclairs


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Vodka and Diet Coke

Snacking - Onion ring crisps and houmous


----------



## natalielongstaff

A whole bottle of pinot grigio


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of Tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and bacon sandwich


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Ice cold Cherryade


Lunch was roast beef, roast potatoes. carrots, brocolli, cauliflower cheese & yorkie pud


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Water

Just about to have cheese on toast


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating,chinese take-away


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - steak, baked potato & mushrooms

Drinking - Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Skinny Cow Hot Chocolate 

Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## A Small World

That first cup of tea of the day


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Cherry Tango.
Dinner was--home made sweet+sour turkey stir fry.


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Pepsi

Dinner was a jacket potato


----------



## tennisfan

Cherryade


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

tuna sandwich


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Dinner - Spag Bol


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, diet coke

Dinner, spag bol


----------



## Minniespal

Water


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was spaghetti & meatballs


----------



## natalielongstaff

cider


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 Weetabix, WW yoghurt and a Flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

eating, an ice lolly


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken Baguette


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, chicken and salad ( its too hot for anything else !)


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was roast chicken & trimmings


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch will be--tuna,sweetcorn,lettuce,onion+mayo baguette,crisps+banana.


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, leftover chicken salad


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## torsie24

Drinking...

Oraneg and Pineapple squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Lunch was a duck wrap


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, chicken and bacon pizza


----------



## tennisfan

Bulmers

Dinner was fish, new potatoes, peas & sweetcorn


----------



## Tinks1984

The lovely Jackson Trigg's red wine that my Dad got imported for me at Christmas...it's served in Le Cellier - just took a sip and I'm right back there in my mind


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Bottle Of Becks.
Dinner was--steak fajita's.


----------



## Gisele

*Snacking on red licorice .... yum!*


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Gisele

*Noshing on Totino's Combination Pizza Rolls.  *







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, cheese sandwich and a packet of crisps


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Cherry Coke
Dinner was--home made lasagne,garlic new pots+corn on the cobb.


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and a bacon and egg sandwich


----------



## tennisfan

Water
Lunch will be roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots, brocolli & stuffing


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Gammon, Egg, Mushrooms, Baked Pots & Onion Rings

Drinking - Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - Weetabix, WW yoghurt & a Flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, toast and a packet of crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## Pinky166

Tea & bowl of cornflakes.


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad and crisps


----------



## jjk

drinking water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking-Coke
Dinner was-Roast Turkey,garlic mash,sweetcorn,spring green+gravy.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Tea  as Kerry's having a sleepover, and they're all asleep in the back room


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Tea



and me


----------



## jjk

drinking coffee


----------



## Haworthfamily

Diet coke 

Sarah X


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was spaghetti & meatballs


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking diet coke and eating chocolate


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## A Small World

Just finished a nice cup of tea and now I want another


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - Chinese all you can eat buffet

Drinking - cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, cheese and cucumber sandwich

Dinnner, pizza

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking---Dr Pepper
Dinner Was---Salmon fillets in a home made parsley+cheese sauce,new pots+asparagus.


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was chicken burger & chips from the chippy


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

drinking... tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Water


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch is Roast Beef, roast potatoes, carrots, brocolli, cauliflower cheese & yorkshire pud


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Dinner - Steak, baking spuds, mushrooms, onion rings and peas


----------



## tennisfan

Ice cold water


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Lucozade

Just about to have chicken burger for dinner


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, tuna sandwich and a packet of WW crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+Pineapple juice.
Lunch Was-Smoked Salmon+Cream Cheese Bagel,ready salted crips+a 
banana.


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash

Lunch was a chicken wrap


----------



## natalielongstaff

a cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Drinking - diet coke (again! lol)

Sarah X


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ water


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet 7UP


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Irn Bru

Snacking - Wotsits


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Snacking - Samosa


----------



## Danauk

Drinking - a glass of chilled Chardonnay, it's my birthday so I can have a mid week drink!!


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Snacking - Chocolate buttons


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ water

Eating ~ Crab Salad


----------



## Haworthfamily

Snacking - Maltesers ( not really allowed them, needed them)

Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Drinking - Coke Zero
Lunch will be Sweetcorn and Bacon Chowder

Sarah X


----------



## natalielongstaff

Just having a cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 Weetabix, WW Rice pot & a Flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Orange+pineapple juice.
Lunch was--Tuna Mayonaise,sweetcorn+onion wrap,beef monster munch,apple.


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, toast and a packet of crisps

drinking, diet coke


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drinking--Dr Pepper
Dinner Was-Homemade sweet+sour turkey stir fry.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Lunch was a chicken wrap & chocolate doughnut


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, chicken sandwich and a sausage roll


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner ~ Fish & Chips

Drinking ~ Cup of tea


----------



## torsie24

Dinner - Jacket Potato, beans and vegetable fingers.

Sadly the potatoes are still like an hour from being done - so it migt be snack time very shortly as i'm starving!


----------



## natalielongstaff

we had pork for dinner

Drinking, Tea


----------



## torsie24

Snack: Sunbites, sour cream flavour

Snack drink: JP Chenet Blanc - naught? yes, tasty? YES!


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - more tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was chinese take away


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking, cider


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash

Lunch was a chicken wrap


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Peri Peri Chicken at Nandos (Mmm)

Drinking now - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dinner, was at taybatns

drinking, white zinfandel


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Water


----------



## mandymouse

Snacking - a strip of Cadbury's Dairy Milk

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking tea and listening to the rain !


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chinese Special Fried Rice with Prawn Crackers

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~Water


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Eating - Pea and Ham soup.

Sarah X


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, tuna sandwich and crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## jjk

drinking diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - 2 slices of hot veggie pizza

Drinking - Tea


----------



## mandymouse

A nice cuppa tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Water


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch will be a cheese & ham sandwich


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, cheese and pickle sandwich 

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## mandymouse

Prawn Cocktail Pringles


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner, pasta bolognaise and garlic bread


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Tuna Pasta

Drinking - Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Snacking - A couple of Malted Milk biscuits


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of coffee


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## Haworthfamily

Eating - Frosties ( ran out of Special K! whoops)

Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cuppa tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was fish & chips from the chippy


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner, chicken and baked potato

drinking, tea


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## wilma-bride

Fanta Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch was a chicken sandwich 

Dinner will be pizza 

Drinks, cups of tea, diet coke with dinner and a bottle of white zinfandel later


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chinese buffet

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Cuppa tea and piece of granary toast

Sarah X


----------



## Tinks1984

Drinking - a good old cup of tea

Eating - shortly I shall be trying some sausages I got from the local butchers, named 'Welsh Dragon'...they smell quite spicy!


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pepsi max


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Lunch is roast beef, roast potatoes, veggies & yorkshire puddings


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - Tuna Sandwich

Drinking - Cup of tea

Dinner - Spag Bol followed by jelly and ice-cream


----------



## Pinky166

Breakfast - hubby made me a bacon & egg sandwich.

Dinner will be - Roast Lamb infused with garlic & rosemary, roast potatoes, carrots, brocolli, yorkie puds & gravy. 

Dessert - Jam Roly Poly & vanilla Ice Cream.

Drinking - Glass or two of Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Coke Zero

Snacking - Bombay Mix


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## wilma-bride

Drinking - Pepsi Max
Eating - a cereal bar


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 weetabix, ww yoghurt and a Flump

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, cheese sandwich, crisps and pepsi max


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, chicken sandwich and an apple


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## Haworthfamily

Snacking - coffee and toast

Sarah X


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Water


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and a slice of cake


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Cloudy Lemonade

Eating - Apple


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lovely cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken sandwich, crisps and diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Chicken Baguette

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea and a ww choc cake


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was chicken fajitas & wedges


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## mandymouse

Early lunch - weetabix, ww yoghurt and a couple of cookies

Drinking - Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

lunch, egg sandwich and crisps

Drinking, cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Cup of tea

Breakfast - Full English at BHS later


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## mandymouse

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner was Nando's

Drinking - Tea


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cup of tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea and bacon and egg sandwich


----------



## Lizzybear

Honey nut cheerios and water


----------



## Minniespal

Drinking ~ Diet Pepsi


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke

Eating - Toast


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Lunch is roast lamb, roast potatoes, carrots, cabbage, runner beans & yorkshire pudding


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke


----------



## tennisfan

Water


----------



## mandymouse

Cup of tea


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking cappachino skinny


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch - 2 Weetabix, WW Passionfruit Mousse

Drinking - Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruit squash

Lunch is a chicken salad wrap


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ham sandwich, crisps and diet coke


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Pepsi


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tomato pata bake and garlic bread


----------



## jjk

dinner steak and ale cassarole, mashed potatoes veggies

drinking diet coke


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - Spag Bol

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Lizzybear

Sushi and cupcakes, it is my birthday after all!


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was homemade steak & mushroom pie, new potataoes & veggies


----------



## mandymouse

First cuppa tea of the day


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## wilma-bride

...water


----------



## jjk

drinking trea


----------



## Haworthfamily

Eating - Scrambled egg on granary toast
Drinking - Strawberry and Banana smoothie

Sarah X


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea


----------



## Lizzybear

Vegetable crisps


----------



## irongirlof12

*Drinking * diet cola


----------



## mandymouse

Dinner - chicken baguette

Drinking - Tea


----------



## Strommie

Drinking - Diet Coke


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## Tinks1984

Eating - Crunchy Nut Nutty

Drinking - a lovely cup of tea!


----------



## mandymouse

Drinking - Tea

Snack - A Flump


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

natalielongstaff said:


> Coffee and toast



and again !! can you tell its weigh in tonight


----------



## mandymouse

Cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## mandymouse

Nice cuppa tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Dinner was chinese takeaway


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Summer fruits squash


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cup of tea and a bacon sandwich


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Lunch is roast beef, roast potatoes, veggies & yorkshire pudding


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee


----------



## wilma-bride

Drinking...Pepsi Max
Eating...crackers


----------



## tennisfan

Milk


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Water

Dinner was Quorn pasta bolognaise


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nice cup of tea whilst chatting to joh


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## wilma-bride

Eating...crackers


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, salad and crisps

Drinking, cup of tea


----------



## tennisfan

Tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lunch, salad and crisps

Drinking, diet coke


----------



## tennisfan

Snickers bar


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

Lunch is a cheese roll


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## A Small World

cup of tea


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## Minniespal

Diet Irn-Bru.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of coffee, too early for toast !


----------



## jjk

drinking tea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast


----------

